# Where did your God come from?



## superloud (Apr 17, 2015)

Everytime I get into a religious conversation with people They tell me well if you can't look around you and see all the amazing things in this world and see that God exists then you are ignorant. So if God explains everything around me then what explains your God that is even more amazing than everything around me because he created it all?


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Apr 17, 2015)

The Unintimidated Press discovered a major red flag in just the first five verses of the Bible that debunks the entire book: http://www.unintimidatedpress.com/logic.htm


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 17, 2015)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> The Unintimidated Press discovered a major red flag in just the first five verses of the Bible that debunks the entire book: http://www.unintimidatedpress.com/logic.htm


I realize that it is all a story...but as far as the story goes...calling the light day and the darkness night could be a division...just a thought


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 17, 2015)

superloud said:


> Everytime I get into a religious conversation with people They tell me well if you can't look around you and see all the amazing things in this world and see that God exists then you are ignorant. So if God explains everything around me then what explains your God that is even more amazing than everything around me because he created it all?


he came from the imagination...of ready writers


----------



## superloud (Apr 17, 2015)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> The Unintimidated Press discovered a major red flag in just the first five verses of the Bible that debunks the entire book: http://www.unintimidatedpress.com/logic.htm


Seems pretty logical


----------



## cc2012 (Apr 17, 2015)

Man made GOD in His Image...


----------



## superloud (Apr 17, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Man made GOD in His Image...


That's more believable


----------



## mainliner (Apr 17, 2015)

god is the light

god is everything

god made all matter

the sun is made of all matter

god existed before everything ...... Everything is made of matter

light was before matter ...... God is light ...... God is everthing.


sub-atomic particles explains this.


light is coloured......a rainbow is his signature.

"" and i leave my bow(rainbow) in the clouds with an agreement with the earths people""

god was light before flesh or any living or non living matter .

this i know is true.


----------



## superloud (Apr 17, 2015)

mainliner said:


> god is the light
> 
> god is everything
> 
> ...


But then where did your God come from. I understand you believe he is everything and made everything but where did he come from


----------



## mainliner (Apr 17, 2015)

your tiltle says "your god"
theres one word which i don't believe in this short vid and that's Jesus.

i don't believe Jesus is god due to many reason's, one being he was caught praying on his knees in private by ( i think ) David ?? Why would he pray to god when he is god ?? This makes no sense..... He was caught red handed!! And the trinity is just booyaa!! There's only one and it ain't Jesus.

the storys in the bible are "based on a true story" and Totally miss understood by man for reasons only known by a few.....this i know is true.

Someone came out of the woodwork to try and fix the problems and NOBODY knows who.

i believe non of them for one simple reason, if she did her death would have been much more severe then her son's .


----------



## mainliner (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## justugh (Apr 17, 2015)

superloud said:


> Everytime I get into a religious conversation with people They tell me well if you can't look around you and see all the amazing things in this world and see that God exists then you are ignorant. So if God explains everything around me then what explains your God that is even more amazing than everything around me because he created it all?



ok this all comes down to a thought of life is god 

nothing just black and life starts (by making the perfect thing the number super duper being god ) with the birth of go also came the birth of death 

now god and death are there with nothing else ......god said this is wrong i got some ideas lets try things (big bang /god spoke) what ever u want to call it things happen (side note string theory does go along with bible thinking everything vibrates at a set freq (everything water rock u metal everything) god spoke and what are words but vibrating particles traveling in space) 

ok so the universe is made ..........the stars make the heavier elements plants for galaxy life .........as we are in the milk way on one of the outer arm our world/sun was formed much later then the center of the milk way ( so god came out here made this made us and started life here ) as with everything in life it alters changes and evolves so monkey to man (god making us could be that missing link but with a genetic code of 98% matching sorry humans were monkeys ) 

now using history ppl with more advance tech have always been mistake as gods ............what if angels are well real thing that are one of the first races that just works for god/life .........this idea would explain the whole bible how the jews can live 40 years in desert ............then u can combine this idea with other tribes from around the world that say the earth has been destroyed before this is the 5th time man has been put on earth (the freaky thing even the greeks and romans have that same idea with men being made out of gold silver stone mud )

as for jesus that is the same story in life...........one day god will die and child will replace it might be trillions of years as we know it but all living things have 2 things in common 1 they are born 2 they die


----------



## justugh (Apr 17, 2015)

the other idea is god is that little magnetic force that holds all of us together (keeping the particles that make us up in place) 
and if that is true god can never die as long as something of the universe is still there ........it could explain why needed son to do action later on too


----------



## panhead (Apr 17, 2015)

superloud said:


> Everytime I get into a religious conversation with people They tell me well if you can't look around you and see all the amazing things in this world and see that God exists then you are ignorant


I don't know what kinda religious people your debating that would give you such a lame explanation of their beliefs but in my eyes religion boils down to one issue .

Faith .

That's the one word explanation why any educated human being believes in God , something inside them/us tells us there is a God so our interest is piqued & we study the scriptures available to us , once a person understands God's words from educating themselves they are drawn further into Faith ,or dismiss religion as a hoax used to control humanity in a time where people needed the most basic structure of laws .

I was raised in a Christian family & chose not to believe as a child , as a man I studied several religions & read the Old Testament & New Testament , what I learned & felt while studying awoke a feeling in me where I knew there was a God , after meeting my wife who is Muslim I read the Quran & what I learned only reinforced my belief in God because the teachings are so similar .

In order to believe in God one must have Faith , with that Faith comes an understanding that there are many unexplained issues science can't explain & the origins of God is one of the issues man has yet to understand ,or God's origins were lost to the ages .

Why is knowing how God was created having an effect on your beliefs ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2015)

As Panhead stated above, it is a matter of faith, not evidence. I don't have the faith gene, so I do not believe. Logically speaking, introducing a deity to explain anything only compounds the problem. Which is your question, where did the creator come from? Some say that their god has always existed, and had no beginning. If that's the case, why not say the universe/multi-verse has always existed and cut out the middleman?


----------



## Sativied (Apr 17, 2015)

superloud said:


> So if God explains everything around me then what explains your God that is even more amazing than everything around me because he created it all?


'God is the infinite, necessarily existing, unique substance of the universe. There is only one substance in the universe; it is God; and everything else that is, is in God.'

http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/spinoza/#GodNat

God is not a being, a creator, or a man in the sky. That's like describing an elephant with the intelligence of an ant. God is everything and everywhere, everything is god. I am god, you are god, we are all god, this joint is god too, and so is the fire and the smoke, and the universe its in. 

God is everything, and therefore nothing meaningful.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 17, 2015)

Ahh infinite regress. One of the few places special pleading cannot hide. It has the effect of pushing the God hypothesis into unfalsifiable territory. It is the place beyond which the goalposts cannot be moved, and so the invocation of faith becomes a necessity.

IOW, it's a good questions to ask, but it will always get you the faith card in return if you push it. It's what some call fleeing from fact. People start out talking about evidence (the world is amazing/complicated) but when that evidence is questioned and indefensible, they resort to feelings. When the subject is god, the retreat is to faith. With other beliefs, like say psychics, the retreat is to opinion. They start by saying there is evidence for psychics, and when you show the evidence to be flawed, well that's just your opinion. Suddenly we aren't talking about facts any longer.

It's something all humans are prone to do, especially if the belief is closely tied to their identity.


----------



## superloud (Apr 18, 2015)

mainliner said:


> your tiltle says "your god"
> theres one word which i don't believe in this short vid and that's Jesus.
> 
> i don't believe Jesus is god due to many reason's, one being he was caught praying on his knees in private by ( i think ) David ?? Why would he pray to god when he is god ?? This makes no sense..... He was caught red handed!! And the trinity is just booyaa!! There's only one and it ain't Jesus.
> ...


So your God is the Higgs Bosson?


----------



## superloud (Apr 18, 2015)

justugh said:


> ok this all comes down to a thought of life is god
> 
> nothing just black and life starts (by making the perfect thing the number super duper being god ) with the birth of go also came the birth of death
> 
> ...


But that still dosent answer it if everything has to be made by something then there is no logical answer. god is an easy way to explain us but there is no way to explain god. Either some sort of supreme being appeared one day and made everything or some sort of particle appeared one day and through billions of years has turned into humans and planets and everything else. Either way pretty unexplainable And illogical.


----------



## superloud (Apr 18, 2015)

panhead said:


> I don't know what kinda religious people your debating that would give you such a lame explanation of their beliefs but in my eyes religion boils down to one issue .
> 
> Faith .
> 
> ...


Because I think logically. And all of human logic tells us that something cannot just appear out of nowhere. There has to be a creator.So is there a more powerful God that made our God and if so where did that guy come from. My faith is impacted by my logical thinking.


----------



## superloud (Apr 18, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> As Panhead stated above, it is a matter of faith, not evidence. I don't have the faith gene, so I do not believe. Logically speaking, introducing a deity to explain anything only compounds the problem. Which is your question, where did the creator come from? Some say that their god has always existed, and had no beginning. If that's the case, why not say the universe/multi-verse has always existed and cut out the middleman?


Still Illogical. I kind of asked an unanswerable question. Just wanting to see peoples opinions on it. I just enjoy the conversations there's no way any of us will know until the day were gone.


----------



## superloud (Apr 18, 2015)

Sativied said:


> 'God is the infinite, necessarily existing, unique substance of the universe. There is only one substance in the universe; it is God; and everything else that is, is in God.'
> 
> http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/spinoza/#GodNat
> 
> ...


 So You believe God is everything has nothing to do with religion


----------



## cc2012 (Apr 18, 2015)

If GOD exists (BiG IF) then gotta be E.T. No I don't mean tha little fat guy with tha Glowing stomach...Me I think We is just an accident and/or several factors to do with tha Planets evolution...End of tha day Mankind is just like a Plague...


----------



## mainliner (Apr 18, 2015)

the space we live in could quite easily be someones lucid dream which they have mastered a skill to stay in the dream and never wake up ...... This is possible.

the world could be a clever lucid creation which is indestructible and actually runs on its own without the need for lucid subconscious creator....... If its possible to imagine, its possible to created.



god could be a person either Trapped or purposely self trapped in a lucid dream ...... Again this is possible.



????????????????????


if god was a person on earth, would he have the ability to have and stay in a lucid dream?..... Forever.

who know's?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 18, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> As Panhead stated above, it is a matter of faith, not evidence. I don't have the faith gene, so I do not believe. Logically speaking, introducing a deity to explain anything only compounds the problem. Which is your question, where did the creator come from? Some say that their god has always existed, and had no beginning. If that's the case, why not say the universe/multi-verse has always existed and cut out the middleman?


this is what I think of the religious word faith...number 1 its another word for belief... number 2 according to their book they would all be doomed because they have no faith...number 3 they don't even know the meaning of the word according to the biblical definition...
Mat 13:58 And the works of power which he did there were small in number because they had no faith.
Mat 13:58 And he did not many mighty works there because of their unbelief
..


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 18, 2015)

mainliner said:


> god is the light
> 
> god is everything
> 
> ...


Lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## superloud (Apr 18, 2015)

mainliner said:


> the space we live in could quite easily be someones lucid dream which they have mastered a skill to stay in the dream and never wake up ...... This is possible.
> 
> the world could be a clever lucid creation which is indestructible and actually runs on its own without the need for lucid subconscious creator....... If its possible to imagine, its possible to created.
> 
> ...


 I like the idea of being in someone sick dream


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 18, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> this is what I think of the religious word faith...number 1 its another word for belief... number 2 according to their book they would all be doomed because they have no faith...number 3 they don't even know the meaning of the word according to the biblical definition...
> Mat 13:58 And the works of power which he did there were small in number because they had no faith.
> Mat 13:58 And he did not many mighty works there because of their unbelief
> ..


I have always looked at faith as having confidence in your belief.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 18, 2015)

the books Imo explain a childlike view on creation ..... " then there was light" .... " then the sea was made " ect etc

if the book was written by a scientist it would be sooooooooo much different .

i think it was Hawkins who said...." science has explained how the world was created without the need for a creator"



quantum entanglement proves every single matter is connected in some conscious/field way but the question is ...... How can this be?

a dream, an eternal entity of light, a poor soul which has been tortured in the deepth of darkness until light was the only conclusion ... ?? Or non of these.

who knows??


----------



## superloud (Apr 18, 2015)

mainliner said:


> the books Imo explain a childlike view on creation ..... " then there was light" .... " then the sea was made " ect etc
> 
> if the book was written by a scientist it would be sooooooooo much different .
> 
> ...


No one except god if he Exist knows.


----------



## superloud (Apr 18, 2015)

mainliner said:


> the books Imo explain a childlike view on creation ..... " then there was light" .... " then the sea was made " ect etc
> 
> if the book was written by a scientist it would be sooooooooo much different .
> 
> ...


Yeah you think if God created all this stuff he would explain it a little more and his book of everything we're supposed to know.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 18, 2015)

budlover13 said:


> I have always looked at faith as having confidence in your belief.


I think that's the way most people see it... as a confidence, but biblically...it requires evidence, real biblical faith would be if you believe the empty cup will have coffee in it after praying to the god for coffee... there will be coffee...no coffee= no faith...that's according to biblical rules


----------



## oldtimer54 (Apr 18, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> I realize that it is all a story...but as far as the story goes...calling the light day and the darkness night could be a division...just a thought


But what could have happened had he called the darkness day and the light night.....? OMG oops I mean OM? I don't know where we came from but I'm just glad to be here !


----------



## mainliner (Apr 18, 2015)

superloud said:


> Yeah you think if God created all this stuff he would explain it a little more and his book of everything we're supposed to know.


 the book wasn't written when god decided to intervine with Jesus or who ever .

god didn't write the book and if the words in the book are gods words then there a teenage guide to help us through what she couldn't fix with Jesus ....... All man wanted to do was kill god.

this is wrong.


god could have explained everything in the book through whoever write them but we couldn't even get the grasp of Love correctly ...... To explain the truth would be something held back untill we grow up .

the truth will be revealed as explained in the book.

its either someones lucid dream or an energy of light which has evoled into what we see today ............. The intellectual process of creation is just astounding wether its a dream or its actually an entity of light.

astounding !


i don't like the idea that this whole creation is a plan ...... A plan for what?

i believe God is as amazed at what she has created as much as we are .

gods created billions of him/her self ....... We ARE gods but young like teenagers ......... Our different levels of wisdom explain this.

how wise are you now compared to when you was 19 years old ? ........ Imagine how different we would think in a million years let alone the second the gates of heaven lock shut behind us forever ..... FOREVER!!


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 18, 2015)

oldtimer54 said:


> But what could have happened had he called the darkness day and the light night.....? OMG oops I mean OM? I don't know where we came from but I'm just glad to be here !


my sleeping routine would be all messed up...I hear that !


----------



## superloud (Apr 18, 2015)

oldtimer54 said:


> But what could have happened had he called the darkness day and the light night.....? OMG oops I mean OM? I don't know where we came from but I'm just glad to be here !


Yeah I'm just enjoying the ride I would just like to know a little bit more about the car I'm in


----------



## mainliner (Apr 18, 2015)

superloud said:


> Yeah I'm just enjoying the ride I would just like to know a little bit more about the car I'm in


 lol
your car is made of subatomic packets of energy held together by magnetic forces etc etc ...... Its not solid, you cant touch it because your finger molecules/packets of energy repel against the car molecules.......... Nothing is solid and we never actually touch anything .lol .

you did ask  hope this helps


----------



## superloud (Apr 18, 2015)

mainliner said:


> lol
> your car is made of subatomic packets of energy held together by magnetic forces etc etc ...... Its not solid, you cant touch it because your finger molecules/packets of energy repel against the car molecules.......... Nothing is solid and we never actually touch anything .lol .
> 
> you did ask  hope this helps


Yeah that was a metaphor. But I suppose your explanation applies to everything


----------



## mainliner (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## superloud (Apr 18, 2015)

mainliner said:


>


Blew my mind just now.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 18, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> I think that's the way most people see it... as a confidence, but biblically...it requires evidence, real biblical faith would be if you believe the empty cup will have coffee in it after praying to the god for coffee... there will be coffee...no coffee= no faith...that's according to biblical rules



Exactly right. Religious leaders and followers like to conflate the different contextual meanings of faith when it is convenient. When you question faith, they point out that you have faith (confidence) that the sun will rise. Or they say you have faith that your husband/wife wont cheat on you (trust). But, when you press them, they have to admit that faith only borrows these definitions from words we already have and which work better. Faith really means make-believe. It means taking a short-cut to belief and skipping over the criteria which is usually required. It's belief in spite of reason, and they present this as somehow being a virtue. 

Once that occurs faith becomes many more things. A tool by which others can manipulate you. A rope around your neck that allows you to be led where others want you to go. A beacon that serves to keep you consistently off course from reality. Some will say that faith can inspire hope, determination and perseverance, but it is belief that leads to those things, not faith. Faith is just the shortcut.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 18, 2015)

Someone said to me the other day while i was trying to explain all this and I'll tell you what she said ......" Oo i cant be bothered thinking deep into understanding what life is made of, id rather just sit on the earth and enjoy its pleasures"


she forgot we do too with the added bonus of understanding what exactly it is we love.

there's nothing else to know but enjoy and wonder why 



and there's nothing wrong with trying to understand what your car is made of or who/what is driving it or driving them ........ The mind wonders


----------



## justugh (Apr 18, 2015)

mainliner said:


> Someone said to me the other day while i was trying to explain all this and I'll tell you what she said ......" Oo i cant be bothered thinking deep into understanding what life is made of, id rather just sit on the earth and enjoy its pleasures"
> 
> 
> she forgot we do too with the added bonus of understanding what exactly it is we love.
> ...



life the way it is now is a lie a complex deluted lie .............life is so simple even one cell things can do it 

the way life is pop out the kid 3 years old preschool by 5 in school to 18 possible to 22 or 24 depending on what wants to do (1/4 of the life gone just to learn to function in this complex mess they call life ) then u spend the next 40/50 years working and savingmoney to the point were u can stop and just have the last 1/6 1/4 of life to live and do what u want on the amount of money u saved 

i do not care to sit in traffic ....or a dmv or anything remotely to do with anything with government ......but u are forced too other wise they harm u in some manner (do what i say or i will hurt u )


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 22, 2015)

"Fidere"

to trust

That's about it.

"Faith is not simply admiration, but something that arises from a deep understanding of the teachings..." - The 14th Dalai Lama, Illuminating the Path to Enlightenment

Faith is the opposite of proof, right? FOR SOME, it describes _inner_ bench tests that develop trust in the same (but opposite) way that more 'literal' ones do.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 22, 2015)

""" Evidence doesn't need to be shared to be proven """

ask any lucid dreamer ......... MILE HIGH PILES OF EVIDENCE BUT NON TO SHARE .


----------



## slingblade69 (May 2, 2015)

What if everything you you have been told from the time you were put in the public education system to the time you left it you were lied to and only told what the powers that be want you to know wake up and start doing some research on your own


----------



## superloud (May 4, 2015)

slingblade69 said:


> What if everything you you have been told from the time you were put in the public education system to the time you left it you were lied to and only told what the powers that be want you to know wake up and start doing some research on your own


Well what better way to do research and talk to the people? If you're saying that everything I learned in school from all the books I've read Were Lies than I am no better off Looking things up then I am talking to people.


----------



## slingblade69 (May 5, 2015)

Super its not just about talking to people to me it's researching the real history of how long we have actually been on this planet go on YouTube and watch lost global civilization its very interesting


----------



## superloud (May 5, 2015)

slingblade69 said:


> Super its not just about talking to people to me it's researching the real history of how long we have actually been on this planet go on YouTube and watch lost global civilization its very interesting


Yeah I spend most of my time watching videos like that online. But if I am to believe that everything I have been taught is a lie then how am I supposed to believe anything else?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 5, 2015)

A better idea is to actually read peer-reviewed, scientific research from many diverse fields. The pictures they paint all come together in an elegant, non-contradictory fashion that is verifiable. It may not be as fun as whacky YT vids, but worth it if accurate information and reality is of any concern...


----------



## mudminer (May 5, 2015)

superloud said:


> I like the idea of being in someone sick dream


I wish that sumbitch would wake up already.


----------



## superloud (May 6, 2015)

mudminer said:


> I wish that sumbitch would wake up already.


On no not me Because then all this craziness I get to live there comes to an end


----------



## sno capz (May 12, 2015)

superloud said:


> But then where did your God come from. I understand you believe he is everything and made everything but where did he come from


Right!? If god created us them who created god.... I hate religion... It's just something made up to give people something to believe and put their faith in.


----------



## superloud (May 12, 2015)

sno capz said:


> Right!? If god created us them who created god.... I hate religion... It's just something made up to give people something to believe and put their faith in.


What do you believe happened then? You don't believe in any sort of creator? What is your view on how everything started.


----------



## sno capz (May 12, 2015)

I just think if I'm going to believe in something I need proof showing where this "god" came from. I believe something created the human race but I cannot say I believe in any theory until it is proven... I know... Kinda contradictory... But that's my stance on this subject...


----------



## CenkTripper (May 12, 2015)

We believe in what we know... All religions are fraud...


----------



## superloud (May 12, 2015)

sno capz said:


> I just think if I'm going to believe in something I need proof showing where this "god" came from. I believe something created the human race but I cannot say I believe in any theory until it is proven... I know... Kinda contradictory... But that's my stance on this subject...


I'm the same way except i don't "know" there was a creator. i keep an open mind to both science and religon because i don't know either way i mean unless god or some Alien race show up and tell us we will never know our origins


----------



## superloud (May 12, 2015)

CenkTripper said:


> We believe in what we know... All religions are fraud...


But there is no defenitive way of saying religon is fraud. because no one knows pr ever will know how it started


----------



## Dadioski (May 12, 2015)

Religion is a fraud.
Religion started when the very first man, shyster/thief/scumbag realized he could control the people by winding tales of gods in explaining fire, wind, lightning etc. It started very, very early in mans existence and has thrived like the virus it is.
The two worst words in the world, in any language, faith and worship.


----------



## CenkTripper (May 12, 2015)

superloud said:


> But there is no defenitive way of saying religon is fraud. because no one knows pr ever will know how it started


It doesn't matter how it started... What we will pass to the next generations, that's the real question... A system created and managed by bad people, that's not what I want for my kids. Religion is an old business full of fraud, just like nobility, banking system and so called democracy. They are all frauds... It's a game for converting lions to mice, free people to slaves...

But every baby is born with fresh councience, if we manage to clear our civilization from those frauds, the golden age of humanity and the whole ecosystem will flourish.... That should be the priority of all the good people...


----------



## superloud (May 12, 2015)

CenkTripper said:


> It doesn't matter how it started... What we will pass to the next generations, that's the real question... A system created and managed by bad people, that's not what I want for my kids. Religion is an old business full of fraud, just like nobility, banking system and so called democracy. They are all frauds... It's a game for converting lions to mice, free people to slaves...
> 
> But every baby is born with fresh councience, if we manage to clear our civilization from those frauds, the golden age of humanity and the whole ecosystem will flourish.... That should be the priority of all the good people...


 I cannot teach my child that God does not exist. I can teach my child of God and teach my child of science And let my child choose what to believe.


----------



## CenkTripper (May 12, 2015)

superloud said:


> I cannot teach my child that God does not exist. I can teach my child of God and teach my child of science And let my child choose what to believe.


I totally agree with you, God is not the problem, it is the people who use God's name to divert people from His way... But don't trust orthodox science, they are the worst frauds, covering up all the truth... 

True science is sharing, a good examle is Rollitup, where you can find people discussing basic cultivation to high tech aeroponics, organic farming and their experiences with a lovely plant that God created


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2015)

The UFO's we see are 'God'.


----------



## superloud (May 31, 2015)

budman111 said:


> The UFO's we see are 'God'.


Yea i can see alians being our creator but tgen wih made the alians


----------



## MeinPorsche (Jun 22, 2015)

The source of existence is a vibrational ether field that all existence is of and arises from as energetic, geometric forms that hold information keys of existence that materialize across different wave lengths. The ancient texts stated this and current non jewed science has shown the same in this time. The teachings are based on sound, number and form. the science of light. This has always existed it has no start or end.


----------



## MeinPorsche (Jun 22, 2015)

CenkTripper said:


> I totally agree with you, God is not the problem, it is the people who use God's name to divert people from His way... But don't trust orthodox science, they are the worst frauds, covering up all the truth...
> 
> True science is sharing, a good examle is Rollitup, where you can find people discussing basic cultivation to high tech aeroponics, organic farming and their experiences with a lovely plant that God created


god did not create anything. The Earth created the conditions needed for the marijuana plant to manifest over many many years. The same happened for other forms of life like mushrooms and poppies. No god is needed to create a plant. It just happenz. Stop giving the credit to mythical beings and give the credit where it belongs, the Earth, the Sun, the Moon, weather and climate. Animals. Plants. Soil. Air. god ain't got nothin to do with it.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Jul 10, 2015)

I believe in something, not sure what it is... but i know there's something out there that created everything around us. Something had to create Earth, the sun, space, stars, galaxies, but who and how? Having faith/belief in something bigger than us is something we all need to remind us of how lucky we are to be where we're at. Whatever it is i believe in it, but most importantly i believe in myself. At the end of the day it doesn't matter if there's a God or some higher being, you are you and if you believe in yourself you can be whatever you want to be. Thank God for that because that God is giving you that chance. Just remember that there's something out there, and you have to respect it. Appreciate what you have and have faith that one day you will find the truth. We all end up in the same place, what matters is how you choose to live your life. Stay lifted my friends!


----------



## superloud (Jul 10, 2015)

Sunny Organics said:


> I believe in something, not sure what it is... but i know there's something out there that created everything around us. Something had to create Earth, the sun, space, stars, galaxies, but who and how? Having faith/belief in something bigger than us is something we all need to remind us of how lucky we are to be where we're at. Whatever it is i believe in it, but most importantly i believe in myself. At the end of the day it doesn't matter if there's a God or some higher being, you are you and if you believe in yourself you can be whatever you want to be. Thank God for that because that God is giving you that chance. Just remember that there's something out there, and you have to respect it. Appreciate what you have and have faith that one day you will find the truth. We all end up in the same place, what matters is how you choose to live your life. Stay lifted my friends!


Why do you believe Something had to make the Sun and the galaxies? Why do you believe that I should thank some being for being who I am and what I am?


----------



## Sunny Organics (Jul 11, 2015)

superloud said:


> Why do you believe Something had to make the Sun and the galaxies? Why do you believe that I should thank some being for being who I am and what I am?


You believe what you want to believe. That's just me. Maybe the galaxy created it's self somehow, who knows...it's stuff mankind can't seem to discover why and how. so who are we to tell people what to believe, every person to himself. like i said hopefully we will find the truth.


----------



## superloud (Jul 11, 2015)

Sunny Organics said:


> You believe what you want to believe. That's just me. Maybe the galaxy created it's self somehow, who knows...it's stuff mankind can't seem to discover why and how. so who are we to tell people what to believe, every person to himself. like i said hopefully we will find the truth.


I don't think anyone should tell somebody what they should believe because no one knows the truth. The whole reason I started this thread Is because I wanted people's answers. If you believe that in order for the earth and the stars in the galaxy to exist there has to be a god. What and it makes sense that there has to be something that created that God as well?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 21, 2015)

superloud said:


> I don't think anyone should tell somebody what they should believe because no one knows the truth. The whole reason I started this thread Is because I wanted people's answers. If you believe that in order for the earth and the stars in the galaxy to exist there has to be a god. What and it makes sense that there has to be something that created that God as well?


This question doesn't make sense. If you understand what "God" the title means you would understand that it means an existence without beginning or end because it is ETERNAL. God would not be confined to time, which is impossible for us simple humans to understand because it's all we've ever known. So to ask a question such as "who created god" wouldn't make sense. "In the beginning" God was already there. To be a time when God didn't exist would make him not God, now wouldn't it?


----------



## Sunny Organics (Jul 24, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> This question doesn't make sense. If you understand what "God" the title means you would understand that it means an existence without beginning or end because it is ETERNAL. God would not be confined to time, which is impossible for us simple humans to understand because it's all we've ever known. So to ask a question such as "who created god" wouldn't make sense. "In the beginning" God was already there. To be a time when God didn't exist would make him not God, now wouldn't it?


bro i don't want to talk about this again, it blows my mind into a headache no offense haha. who the fucks knows honeslty... im out stay lifted


----------



## justugh (Jul 24, 2015)

superloud said:


> I cannot teach my child that God does not exist. I can teach my child of God and teach my child of science And let my child choose what to believe.


u do not have to let him choose there is no choice pure mathematics proves a supreme being ........so pure science shows there is a big guy
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/computer-scientists-prove-god-exists/story?id=20678984


----------



## justugh (Jul 25, 2015)

the only ? is what god do u pray too 

personally agnostic is the way i go ....not to piss off the big guy praying to wrong one


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 25, 2015)

justugh said:


> the only ? is what god do u pray too
> 
> personally agnostic is the way i go ....not to piss off the big guy praying to wrong one


According to God's Word: 
Thou believest that there is one God; thou doest well: the devils also believe, and tremble.
But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.

So basically your idea of "I don't want to piss of the true god but praying to the wrong god" is not pleasing to god. basically you are saying the true god doesn't prove himself through his word. You might want to find out which god is the true god.



And if it seem evil unto you to serve the LORD, choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that _were_ on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.


----------



## justugh (Jul 25, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> According to God's Word:
> Thou believest that there is one God; thou doest well: the devils also believe, and tremble.
> But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.
> 
> ...


no what i am saying is baptist idea of god ...lurtheran idea of god methodist idea of god .....instead of listing all of them 35 of them
http://undergod.procon.org/view.background-resource.php?resourceID=87

all different views of one book...what the one with the most wins .........the whole group idea is based off this person is closer to god then me so i should listen ........all the same book just taken in different ways ....who am i to say that one is right or wrong ....i do not fit into any group my thinking and being does not fall in any of those .....it is all the same god same as the jewish and musliums too ....just like they have different sects views on how to most fallow the word

wait edit .....i do fall under the amish .......i always tell the truth to ppl and friends (cops are not my friend rules of war apply).....but i am tech geek i would never be able to live with them (tools are not banned to me that is all a computer is a tool no worst then person using it) so no i do not fit in


----------



## TBoneJack (Jul 25, 2015)

I believe in the God of the Christian Bible. But I don't believe the Christian Bible is unflawed. I think it has mistranslations, and downright "tall tales" of things like giants, a man whose physical strength was determined by his hair length, a donkey who turned and spoke human language to its human rider, etc. Those things may be true, but I don't count them as such,

I don't believe in hell, because IMHO that's completely incompatible with a loving god.

I believe in Natural Selection, and in evolution to a certain extent, because I believe God chose to do all this through those basic change-over-time principles.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 25, 2015)

This is where I turn for for answers.


----------



## justugh (Jul 26, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I believe in the God of the Christian Bible. But I don't believe the Christian Bible is unflawed. I think it has mistranslations, and downright "tall tales" of things like giants, a man whose physical strength was determined by his hair length, a donkey who turned and spoke human language to its human rider, etc. Those things may be true, but I don't count them as such,
> 
> I don't believe in hell, because IMHO that's completely incompatible with a loving god.
> 
> I believe in Natural Selection, and in evolution to a certain extent, because I believe God chose to do all this through those basic change-over-time principles.


the giant part is easy....rem the bible start is the torah ......so u need Jewish culture and understand to apply the thoughts to that book ......basically angels thought women was hot came down and had some fun with them ...from that came the giants .....being human and giants being the way they are ...we were asses for them being different cast them out they grow and grow to something larger with time came back and beat the hell out of us/ eat us...........the stories of giants are in the american indian and all other cultures from around the world .........then u got noah the flood to clean the land of all those creatures /sinners ......and a flood story is in every culture i seen so far 

just to make sure ........u know jesus is a black man or a dark tan of the middle east ........just want to make sure u are not excepting a white jesus 

oh yell there be a hell and a purgatory
hell is a place were u get fucked over for years on years the ultimate Karma fuck u with a acid enema ....if u believe in the bible then u got too ......to many parts have something dealing with that idea 
as for purgatory that is the one place i hope to never end up a void of everything no body but a mind in complete darkness with no outside input.....that is for the mistakes and never should of beens go/jewish hell 

hell is for us and the bad angels .........unless u are jewish then they have some kind of purgatory and heaven set up 

but what u said about the bible is true that is the one thing that really pisses me off that damn council of numb nuts put it together and they use books of ppl that are 100/200 years after jesus death (they were tricky about it too they liked that thinking and used the stories to instill those morals values actions into the masses ) ......like the passion of christ is a medieval story/play written up to make ppl hate jewish ppl ( admit u hated them for a bit after that movie/tv movie) now think about that with simpler minds ( no school only trade work)


----------



## shishkaboy (Jul 27, 2015)

justugh said:


> just to make sure ........u know jesus is a black man or a dark tan of the middle east ........just want to make sure u are not excepting a white jesus


Lol


----------



## justugh (Jul 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Lol


 it is true and just something for ppl to chew on


----------



## TBoneJack (Jul 27, 2015)

justugh said:


> just to make sure ........u know jesus is a black man or a dark tan of the middle east ........just want to make sure u are not excepting a white jesus


Hey, let's not get too damn carried away!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Jul 27, 2015)

mainliner said:


> god is the light
> 
> god is everything
> 
> ...... God is everthing.


Is god a turd?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 27, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Is god a turd?View attachment 3467369


see you're successfully posting super lame giphy. good job


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 27, 2015)

You are all making things too difficult... God is the creator, and didn't come from anything. Jesus is the Word of God, who was made flesh and dwelt among us; Jesus existed with God eternally. The Holy Spirit is the will of God, also known as the worker of God. 

Who cares what Jesus looks like, if it was important God would have put it in there. The more important part is what he looks like now, in his glorified body. 

People who continue to argue against the Bible because of "giants" and other things are proving they don't understand his word. God can do whatever he wants (His name means: I am who I am, or I will be who I will be), and is not bound by any kind of box we put him in. He has the kind of power to do some ventriloquist shit with a donkey to speak to some idiot; he has the kind of power to do anything he wants. The problem with most of the people arguing against the Bible is that they don't get the symbolism of the things in the Bible that can only be interpreted by the bible.

This is why it is a lifetime study that you have to do every day.


----------



## ricky1lung (Jul 27, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> You are all making things too difficult... God is the creator, and didn't come from anything. Jesus is the Word of God, who was made flesh and dwelt among us; Jesus existed with God eternally. The Holy Spirit is the will of God, also known as the worker of God.
> 
> Who cares what Jesus looks like, if it was important God would have put it in there. The more important part is what he looks like now, in his glorified body.
> 
> ...



There is not a single "God".

You're referencing a single "God" as if to say your "God" is the only "God".

Believe in what you wish, just as many other religious folk do, but to put your "God" above and beyond anyone else's is intellectually wrong.


----------



## justugh (Jul 27, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Hey, let's not get too damn carried away!


sorry it is true .......only white ppl there were the romans

mary and joe were not roman they were Jewish ...........in a country that has alot of SUN and not all that many trees/forest around............so odds are both parnets have fairly dark skin since they lived in the area for whole life

Jesus is not White like me not a europe decedent

really think about it look at ppl from the region the church telling u he is white is bunch of bullshit logic tells u he is dark skinned


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 27, 2015)

superloud said:


> Everytime I get into a religious conversation with people They tell me well if you can't look around you and see all the amazing things in this world and see that God exists then you are ignorant. So if God explains everything around me then what explains your God that is even more amazing than everything around me because he created it all?


He came from a seed of course!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jul 28, 2015)

[


justugh said:


> mary and joe were not roman they were Jewish ...........in a country that has alot of SUN and not all that many trees/forest around............so odds are both parnets have fairly dark skin since they lived in the area for whole life


You make some good points but the immaculate conception of Jesus proves you wrong.

Unless you dont subscribe to that theory.


----------



## justugh (Jul 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> [
> 
> You make some good points but the immaculate conception of Jesus proves you wrong.
> 
> Unless you dont subscribe to that theory.


my current understand is limited as i have not accessed written accounts ....something are locked away in the Vatican library i would love to read 
but God is everything .... on all planes life but his body his voice and all is one lvl the first the high heaven of heaven 

jesus is god in the other planes he is god in a form that can interact and alter things......jesus came/sent down here as a judge for US .......he did his thing in life along with alter things in the ways he could ......in the end we was ment to die by some means or another knowing this he played the hand that was dealt by freewill (freewill of man a gift from god) .......in his death judgement was due of us ....he said do not kill them all they are good at heart lets see what happens .....in spirit energy with out form he went to the place where the dead were waiting and allowed them into heaven .....after doing that he came back to his body here ......fixed it up came out of the cave.....talked to a few ppl told them what was going on and left by some means in his body

so when he comes back it will be in the original body he had .....he left he did not burst into flames or turn into light and fly off ......he left by some means that was not explained well because the ppl were dumbfounded dead jesus was moving and talking possible glowing saying what he was saying and then leaving 

i bet u there is so much more locked away first hand accounts that did not fit what they wanted told ...........and my real kicker is i think some of those grail ideas are right ......was a bloodline made and since then still goes on but instead of it being a small one it is a much larger one passed out in genetic markers for several cultures over the years


----------



## justugh (Jul 28, 2015)

something i thought would be fun

collect samples of all the ppl the world calls most holy ........i bet u they have a few markers in place and those are it


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 28, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> There is not a single "God".
> 
> You're referencing a single "God" as if to say your "God" is the only "God".
> 
> Believe in what you wish, just as many other religious folk do, but to put your "God" above and beyond anyone else's is intellectually wrong.


It's not my god. it's the true god. all the others are stick and stone gods. His word proves it, just have to study it every day to find out what it truly says apart from what man's religion says. It's not what I believe, it's what he has proven to anyone willing to humbly accept how true his word is. 

Now pull your head out from where the son don't shine and see the light.


----------



## ricky1lung (Jul 28, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> It's not my god. it's the true god. all the others are stick and stone gods. His word proves it, just have to study it every day to find out what it truly says apart from what man's religion says. It's not what I believe, it's what he has proven to anyone willing to humbly accept how true his word is.
> 
> Now pull your head out from where the son don't shine and see the light.



Yup, thanks.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 28, 2015)

justugh said:


> my current understand is limited as i have not accessed written accounts ....something are locked away in the Vatican library i would love to read
> but God is everything .... on all planes life but his body his voice and all is one lvl the first the high heaven of heaven
> 
> jesus is god in the other planes he is god in a form that can interact and alter things......jesus came/sent down here as a judge for US .......he did his thing in life along with alter things in the ways he could ......in the end we was ment to die by some means or another knowing this he played the hand that was dealt by freewill (freewill of man a gift from god) .......in his death judgement was due of us ....he said do not kill them all they are good at heart lets see what happens .....in spirit energy with out form he went to the place where the dead were waiting and allowed them into heaven .....after doing that he came back to his body here ......fixed it up came out of the cave.....talked to a few ppl told them what was going on and left by some means in his body
> ...


there are quite a few things wrong here:

God is not everything, however He does give life to everything. Everything is matter which was created by God, but God is not Satan. God is not demons, God is not a microwave. 

Jesus never claimed to be God, even when he was baptized the voice said "Here is my son in whom i'm well pleased." Jesus is just a part of God, He is God's Word made flesh (which is so mind blowing it's impossible to wrap your mind around completely). 

Jesus never allowed anyone into heaven, he said "where i am going you cannot come" and when he talks about how his father's house has many mansions and he goes to prepare a place for us so that when he returns we can be with him. No one has ascended to heaven but the son of man who is from heaven. No one is going to heaven, heaven is coming to earth. Read about is in the back of revelation (1,000 year reign, etc..)

Jesus and God knows we are not "Good at heart". In fact, when the scholar came to Jesus and said "Good Teach" Jesus said there is one who is good GOD. Man's heart is deceitful above all things and desperately wicked, who can understand it? <---from the bible, i think proverbs

He was not glowing when he came back after death otherwise how could he have walked with the two discussing what happened and they didn't know who he was. If he was glowing they would definitely know something was up. The bible describes his glorified spiritual body that he will return in, and many will be made like him at his return (when he touches down on the mount of olives, Zechariah 14 i think?); those who study the word every day now will be resurrected into their spiritual body at his return, and have a job in the kingdom teaching those who never had a chance to accept the true god during this lifetime. 

The vatican vaults are full of spiritual stuff that would definitely help find many of the pieces, but how many people don't understand the bible we have now? How many religious don't even read it every day now? I can tell you don't, and would suggest you start. Just pray that God will give you that desire and act on it when he does (your free will choice).


----------



## justugh (Jul 28, 2015)

@SamsonsRiddle

i know it hurts .......really pissed me off when i thought about how could it be this way no that is wrong .......but is god and is part of satan (rem was a angel of light before was bad thing .....as for demons Fallen angels or twisted human souls ) sorry all parts of god

jesus is god / his own person but he is god in flesh .......if jesus tells u to do something it is god telling u to do something

the souls that were waiting before his death that is a old jewish story (i know about lillth while most ppl do not) as for the end of the world ........that is a all out fight win and life moves up a step lose and ground under the heel of evil ..........ppl that died already are chillen in heaven otherwise it be sheer hell no input to a mind the person will go mad .......so they have to be somewhere with something going on heaven or hell or cast into the void to go mad and be lost ....the energy soul goes somewhere

then how can jesus be your savior he did nothing in your thinking but condemned us on the spot ..........why go on with a failed experiment .......wipe out and start a new......sorry that logic is faulted on the whole idea

the glowing is based of the shroud of turin .......how the image was made was cause by radiation the cloth was burnt on the tops of the threads where it touched the skin ........u see a 3d pic of the body it the only way to make that .....


and as for a good bulk of the bible .........it is junk they added in that they thought proved the points they want us to fallow mary magdalene now she was there but her book is not even out unless u know where to look ......the book john was written 100 years after his death by some one that was not there (it is only his veiws and thoughts on the subject ) and they mislead that fact from everyone unless u look to understand better


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 28, 2015)

"GOD" comes from mans inability to accept things as they are and his need for an answer to all questions. "GOD" is nothing more than an answer to questions our ancestors couldn't figure out, a fabrication of mind, a comforting blanket, if you will. It proves mans weakness of mind.


----------



## justugh (Jul 28, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> "GOD" comes from mans inability to accept things as they are and his need for an answer to all questions. "GOD" is nothing more than an answer to questions our ancestors couldn't figure out, a fabrication of mind, a comforting blanket, if you will. It proves mans weakness of mind.


sorry that thought is wrong it been prove by math pure logic ........there is something behide this whole crazy thing called life 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gödel's_ontological_proof
is the math 
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/computer-scientists-prove-god-exists/story?id=20678984
they proved it was correct but they try to make it about tech helping the field so greatly ....but it proves the idea using a MAC book odds are your computer can do it with right programs 

sorry logic proves it........... math is correct or wrong can not get any simpler 

and rem this stuff that happen in the past .....ppl were not as simple as u think if u look at what mathematics they are using in the buildings and public works are highly complex...they show complex brain surgery before this date with ppl live (they know they lived due to the bones trying to remodel after it was done and this takes living system to happen)


----------



## jtp92 (Jul 28, 2015)

ha ha ha deez nuts


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Jul 28, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Man made GOD in His Image...





superloud said:


> Everytime I get into a religious conversation with people They tell me well if you can't look around you and see all the amazing things in this world and see that God exists then you are ignorant. So if God explains everything around me then what explains your God that is even more amazing than everything around me because he created it all?


Dude we were made by aliens to do work for them. That's the answer.


----------



## jtp92 (Jul 28, 2015)

we smoke the weed to get it in our systems then they eat us aliens like a good buzz to


----------



## SweetHayz (Jul 28, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> You are all making things too difficult... God is the creator, and didn't come from anything. Jesus is the Word of God, who was made flesh and dwelt among us; Jesus existed with God eternally. The Holy Spirit is the will of God, also known as the worker of God.
> 
> Who cares what Jesus looks like, if it was important God would have put it in there. The more important part is what he looks like now, in his glorified body.
> 
> ...


Your God is wrong!
Hail Santa Claus! (aka St.Nicolas, aka Father Christmas.)
The only true god! That brings families together, and makes kids happy since 1087.

When has your god given any free gifts?

Pray for my sins just like stupid Flanders prays for Homer's.

You have the right to believe in whatever fairytale you like.
You do not have the right to demand it on others.
People should be aware of the truth about religions.
And then is their only choice to decide if they wish to follow any of them.

And please keep your only true god within your imagination.

P.S. I had some Jehovah's Witnesses on my door years back. I invited them to watch football with me. Meanwhile I was watching the football match and drinking my beer I was surprised how long they stood talking shit while I wasn't even paying attention to them.
Complete Idiots. I wish they could ban the religious activities on public.
That way less people would be fooled into this major scam.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 29, 2015)

justugh said:


> sorry that thought is wrong it been prove by math pure logic ........there is something behide this whole crazy thing called life
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gödel's_ontological_proof
> is the math
> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/computer-scientists-prove-god-exists/story?id=20678984
> ...


 Well then you need to define what "GOD" is..I was referring to institutionalized religion and their versions of "GOD". I do believe there is an underlying"force", for better lack of term, that connects everything. I believe our bodies are only vessels and with enough training we can leave them and travel through time and space with only our minds.


----------



## justugh (Jul 29, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Well then you need to define what "GOD" is..I was referring to institutionalized religion and their versions of "GOD". I do believe there is an underlying"force", for better lack of term, that connects everything. I believe our bodies are only vessels and with enough training we can leave them and travel through time and space with only our minds.


astral projection .....phhhhh been doing that since i was a kid in my sleep u really think a person can sleep 20 hours in a row ....now retaining all that info is another story 

GOD is that tiny electrical charge that holds your atoms together and keeps u from flying apart .....Life itself is God ....does God effect our daily lives NO as we demanded FREEWILL and were given it 

humans have more skills and powers to them locked away for good reason ......we are petty little children....as a whole humans are not much above caveman we still kill our own over nothing really...... we still want more then we need...... we still treat each other very badly.....we are not much better then animals if anything little worst as we kill for sport our own and animals where as animals kill for food or to keep their area


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 30, 2015)

justugh said:


> astral projection .....phhhhh been doing that since i was a kid in my sleep u really think a person can sleep 20 hours in a row ....now retaining all that info is another story
> 
> GOD is that tiny electrical charge that holds your atoms together and keeps u from flying apart .....Life itself is God ....does God effect our daily lives NO as we demanded FREEWILL and were given it
> 
> humans have more skills and powers to them locked away for good reason ......we are petty little children....as a whole humans are not much above caveman we still kill our own over nothing really...... we still want more then we need...... we still treat each other very badly.....we are not much better then animals if anything little worst as we kill for sport our own and animals where as animals kill for food or to keep their area


 Some animals, other than humans, kill for reasons other than food or defense..chimpanzees, foxes and dolphins have all been recorded hunting/killing for nothing more than entertainment, it's not common but it does happen. What do dolphins,foxes,chimpanzees and humans all have in common that would perpetuate that trait? They are all considered higher intelligence animals, maybe knowledge is the root of evil?


----------



## justugh (Jul 30, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Some animals, other than humans, kill for reasons other than food or defense..chimpanzees, foxes and dolphins have all been recorded hunting/killing for nothing more than entertainment, it's not common but it does happen. What do dolphins,foxes,chimpanzees and humans all have in common that would perpetuate that trait? They are all considered higher intelligence animals, maybe knowledge is the root of evil?


never seen a animal kill for sport .........they always eat they kill they do not kill then just leave it (unless was sick/decayed or something else claimed the kill)
seen animals kill others for food or they crossed into the area the animal claims as theirs .....seen them play with the food like a cat and mouse
but i know of no animal but human that hunts for sport /pleasure (hunting cost energy u hunt something u eat it otherwise waste of effort )


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 31, 2015)

Either way with your animal debate, but do animals have a conscience?
Animals only have instincts. Humans have much more than instincts. 
Why? Because our brain is larger? There are larger brains. 
The reason humans are different than animals is because God put a different spirit in man. Man was created in the image of god, not in form or shape, but on the inside. We are 3 in 1 just like God. Comprised of intelligence, emotions, and will, us humans have been given the gift of being able to understand God, His Word, and His Will as long as we are willing to give up our own way and to go his. 
Animals cannot become sons of god, but man has the opportunity to do so.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 31, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> Your God is wrong!
> Hail Santa Claus! (aka St.Nicolas, aka Father Christmas.)
> The only true god! That brings families together, and makes kids happy since 1087.
> 
> ...



I don't understand what any of the bottom of this post has to do with anything. Why would i pray for your sins? I don't care about you nor would I if I had to. I'm not your typical "christian" so forget everything you think you know. I don't care whether you believe or not, i'm not here to convert anyone. God uses me for a different purpose. I am aware of the "truth" (or rather ignorance) of religions and agree that they are all wrong. try opening your mind a little and letting the truth in.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 31, 2015)

justugh
i know it hurts .......really pissed me off when i thought about how could it be this way no that is wrong .......but is god and is part of satan (rem was a angel of light before was bad thing .....as for demons Fallen angels or twisted human souls ) sorry all parts of god

show me in the bible where it says god is everything. God gives life to everything, but he is not "everything" (ie. the dump i just took). It says god is light and there is no darkness in him, that means god cannot be in company with sin. Much like light cannot be in the dark.



justugh
jesus is god / his own person but he is god in flesh .......if jesus tells u to do something it is god telling u to do something

How come he never claims this? Jesus is a part of God, but he is not god in the flesh. How could god die? How come he didn't know when his return would be (not I or any of the angels knows, but only my father in heaven)? He was the son of god, a part of god, the god family.



justugh
the souls that were waiting before his death that is a old jewish story (i know about lillth while most ppl do not) as for the end of the world ........that is a all out fight win and life moves up a step lose and ground under the heel of evil ..........ppl that died already are chillen in heaven otherwise it be sheer hell no input to a mind the person will go mad .......so they have to be somewhere with something going on heaven or hell or cast into the void to go mad and be lost ....the energy soul goes somewhere

I've studied lillith, adam's first wife before eve but that has nothing to do with where spirits are now. Show me in the bible where anyone other than Jesus or the angels went to the 3rd heaven. Their spirit is in a state of sleep, that's why it says the dead in the ground know nothing. Jesus is coming back to earth to set up the kingdom of heaven, no one is going to heaven.


justugh
then how can jesus be your savior he did nothing in your thinking but condemned us on the spot ..........why go on with a failed experiment .......wipe out and start a new......sorry that logic is faulted on the whole idea

This is our time to study the word of god and do whatever our job for him is here. We are a failed race, much like the fallen angels. However, we have a chance to be accepted into the kingdom of heaven by christ's sacrifice for us. We prove that we love him and what he did for us by studying god's word every day. We prove to god that he is important to us by finding out what his way is and living it.


justugh
the glowing is based of the shroud of turin .......how the image was made was cause by radiation the cloth was burnt on the tops of the threads where it touched the skin ........u see a 3d pic of the body it the only way to make that .....

The shroud of turin is a bunch of shit. We don't know what Jesus looks like, none of us were there.



justugh
and as for a good bulk of the bible .........it is junk they added in that they thought proved the points they want us to fallow mary magdalene now she was there but her book is not even out unless u know where to look ......the book john was written 100 years after his death by some one that was not there (it is only his veiws and thoughts on the subject ) and they mislead that fact from everyone unless u look to understand better

I've studied many of the extra books and gospels (mary magdelene one says her and jesus has children which is completely out of harmony with the rest of the bible). There are things added and taken away, but god allowed what is in there for a purpose. There are going to be problems with it because man has infused his ideas in there, but god has enough power to make it say what he wants it to. No one studies the Bible as it is now, so imagine how little would study it if it had all the books (catholics claim 107). If you study the word every day then god will make apparent what the truth is and where the mistakes are, also what the mistakes should be. But you have to humbly study the word EVERY DAY.


----------



## justugh (Jul 31, 2015)

@SamsonsRiddle
]justugh
i know it hurts .......really pissed me off when i thought about how could it be this way no that is wrong .......but is god and is part of satan (rem was a angel of light before was bad thing .....as for demons Fallen angels or twisted human souls ) sorry all parts of god

show me in the bible where it says god is everything. God gives life to everything, but he is not "everything" (ie. the dump i just took). It says god is light and there is no darkness in him, that means god cannot be in company with sin. Much like light cannot be in the dark.

reply
everything is stardust .......the whole universe we see was once in stars until they went boom ...every atom u shit out was once a burning star ....light energy 
....everything in the whole universe has things in common this is one of them ....other is the small electrical charge that binds the atom..last one i know of is vibration all atoms move at set hertz 

justugh
jesus is god / his own person but he is god in flesh .......if jesus tells u to do something it is god telling u to do something

How come he never claims this? Jesus is a part of God, but he is not god in the flesh. How could god die? How come he didn't know when his return would be (not I or any of the angels knows, but only my father in heaven)? He was the son of god, a part of god, the god family.

reply 
this is not me this is father son and holy ghost are counted as being of one mind .......other wise worship of jesus would be a sin as not true god u put anouther god infront of him to counter that trouble the church has always thought of them as being of ONE in 3 parts 



justugh
the souls that were waiting before his death that is a old jewish story (i know about lillth while most ppl do not) as for the end of the world ........that is a all out fight win and life moves up a step lose and ground under the heel of evil ..........ppl that died already are chillen in heaven otherwise it be sheer hell no input to a mind the person will go mad .......so they have to be somewhere with something going on heaven or hell or cast into the void to go mad and be lost ....the energy soul goes somewhere

I've studied lillith, adam's first wife before eve but that has nothing to do with where spirits are now. Show me in the bible where anyone other than Jesus or the angels went to the 3rd heaven. Their spirit is in a state of sleep, that's why it says the dead in the ground know nothing. Jesus is coming back to earth to set up the kingdom of heaven, no one is going to heaven.

reply 
good on u for reading ......keep it up and go down the rabbit hole .......the orginal name is sheol/hades......that is the story u are looking for if i could rem the whole thing i tell u it but i am sure it on the net 

justugh
then how can jesus be your savior he did nothing in your thinking but condemned us on the spot ..........why go on with a failed experiment .......wipe out and start a new......sorry that logic is faulted on the whole idea

This is our time to study the word of god and do whatever our job for him is here. We are a failed race, much like the fallen angels. However, we have a chance to be accepted into the kingdom of heaven by christ's sacrifice for us. We prove that we love him and what he did for us by studying god's word every day. We prove to god that he is important to us by finding out what his way is and living it.

reply 
different ways of saying the same thing ........except i know the word of god has been twisted by man .....i look for the repeating factors in all culture ....there inlays word of god 

justugh
the glowing is based of the shroud of turin .......how the image was made was cause by radiation the cloth was burnt on the tops of the threads where it touched the skin ........u see a 3d pic of the body it the only way to make that .....

The shroud of turin is a bunch of shit. We don't know what Jesus looks like, none of us were there.

reply
no but the most logical way for something to come back would be a form of energy that we do not understand ....repairing the cells healing the wounds .......i am going off the idea of radiation due to the fact http://vaticaninsider.lastampa.it/en/inquiries-and-interviews/detail/articolo/39852/
the only logical way to make that is radiation from the slight contact on the skin leaving a burnt mark on top of the cloth 


justugh
and as for a good bulk of the bible .........it is junk they added in that they thought proved the points they want us to fallow mary magdalene now she was there but her book is not even out unless u know where to look ......the book john was written 100 years after his death by some one that was not there (it is only his veiws and thoughts on the subject ) and they mislead that fact from everyone unless u look to understand better

I've studied many of the extra books and gospels (mary magdelene one says her and jesus has children which is completely out of harmony with the rest of the bible). There are things added and taken away, but god allowed what is in there for a purpose. There are going to be problems with it because man has infused his ideas in there, but god has enough power to make it say what he wants it to. No one studies the Bible as it is now, so imagine how little would study it if it had all the books (catholics claim 107). If you study the word every day then god will make apparent what the truth is and where the mistakes are, also what the mistakes should be. But you have to humbly study the word EVERY DAY.
your fun 

reply 
and i think he did have kids as he was a man after all to under stand life as a human must live as one .........the idea of a bloodline is old .....i still think genetic markers from him have been passed out into the gene pool ( removing his life as a man from the bible was the biggest mistake they could make ....we would have a good example to fallow if did not better morals )
as for me personally ..........southern baptist mother i have had more time reading bibles then i wish to rem ........ i have read everything from the dark bible to keys of Solomon Hindu Aztec Mayan Hopi Buddhist Tao Bible Torah paganism from several cultures nature worship ....then go down the legends for the cultures ......and i am a massive history guy like to keep up on the new digs proving things i had arguments with teachers and other ppl 


thanks u been fun .......keep coming


----------



## justugh (Jul 31, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Either way with your animal debate, but do animals have a conscience?
> Animals only have instincts. Humans have much more than instincts.
> Why? Because our brain is larger? There are larger brains.
> The reason humans are different than animals is because God put a different spirit in man. Man was created in the image of god, not in form or shape, but on the inside. We are 3 in 1 just like God. Comprised of intelligence, emotions, and will, us humans have been given the gift of being able to understand God, His Word, and His Will as long as we are willing to give up our own way and to go his.
> Animals cannot become sons of god, but man has the opportunity to do so.


Either way with your animal debate, but do animals have a conscience?

yes everything does(living) ........only lacking understanding


----------



## SweetHayz (Jul 31, 2015)

@SamsonsRiddle
You clearly forget that in some religions animals are more holy than humans. You are stupid to give this example for a second time, believing you are something more than any other living thing on this planet. Animals have thoughts, animals can learn, animals can communicate. You are no different to an animal. Except the fact you believe in fairy tales. And yet yes in Hinduism god is everything around you. You can stick your holy bible and your god's words somewhere where your god doesn't ever shine a light.


----------



## dashcues (Jul 31, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> justugh
> i know it hurts .......really pissed me off when i thought about how could it be this way no that is wrong .......but is god and is part of satan (rem was a angel of light before was bad thing .....as for demons Fallen angels or twisted human souls ) sorry all parts of god
> 
> *show me in the bible where it says god is everything*. God gives life to everything, but he is not "everything" (ie. the dump i just took). It says god is light and there is no darkness in him, that means god cannot be in company with sin. Much like light cannot be in the dark.


one God and Father of all, who is over all and through all and in all.Ephesians 4:6




SamsonsRiddle said:


> justugh
> jesus is god / his own person but he is god in flesh .......if jesus tells u to do something it is god telling u to do something
> 
> How come he never claims this? Jesus is a part of God, but he is not god in the flesh. How could god die? How come he didn't know when his return would be (not I or any of the angels knows, but only my father in heaven)? He was the son of god, a part of god, the god family.


Jesus said unto them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Before Abraham was, I am-John 8:58
I and my Father are one. Then the Jews took up stones again to stone him.-John 10:-31
The Father is in me, and I in him.-John 10:38
He that hath seen me hath seen the Father.-John 14:9




SamsonsRiddle said:


> justugh
> the souls that were waiting before his death that is a old jewish story (i know about lillth while most ppl do not) as for the end of the world ........that is a all out fight win and life moves up a step lose and ground under the heel of evil ..........ppl that died already are chillen in heaven otherwise it be sheer hell no input to a mind the person will go mad .......so they have to be somewhere with something going on heaven or hell or cast into the void to go mad and be lost ....the energy soul goes somewhere
> 
> I've studied lillith, adam's first wife before eve but that has nothing to do with where spirits are now.


the 1st mention of Lilith as Adam's 1st wife is from the alphabet of Sirach.Written way after the old testament.700-1000c.e.


SamsonsRiddle said:


> Show me in the bible where anyone other than Jesus or the angels went to the 3rd heaven. Their spirit is in a state of sleep, *that's why it says the dead in the ground know nothing*. Jesus is coming back to earth to set up the kingdom of heaven, no one is going to heaven.


samuel was brought "up" by the witch of endor.he seemed to know quite a bit about the happenings in saul's kingdom.
and:
When the LORD was about to take Elijah up to heaven in a whirlwind, Elijah and Elisha were on their way from Gilgal.-2kings 2:1








SamsonsRiddle said:


> I've studied many of the extra books and gospels (mary magdelene one says her and jesus has children which is completely out of harmony with the rest of the bible).


In the gospel of mary,jesus is dead.She sees him in dreams and visions.or are you citing another text? Source? Sounds Dan Brownish.


SamsonsRiddle said:


> No one studies the Bible as it is now, so imagine how little would study it if it had all the books* (catholics claim 107).* If you study the word every day then god will make apparent what the truth is and where the mistakes are, also what the mistakes should be. But you have to humbly study the word EVERY DAY.


Again can you souce this^(bolded)? As far as I'm aware,catholics use 73 books.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 31, 2015)

one God and Father of all, who is over all and through all and in all.Ephesians 4:6 - 

That is a good verse, but you must take it in context. Who is the author addressing?

4 I therefore, the prisoner of the Lord, beseech you that ye walk worthy of the vocation wherewith ye are called,

2 With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love;

3 Endeavouring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.

4 There is one body, and one Spirit, even as ye are called in one hope of your calling; <---only for those who are called

5 One Lord, one faith, one baptism,

6 One God and Father of all, who is above all, and through all, and in you all. <---obviously those who have been called

7 But unto every one of us is given grace according to the measure of the gift of Christ. <---talking about who he is addressing

So obviously he is not speaking to all as in the full entirety of everything ever made, but is talking to all of those who are possessed by His Holy Spirit.



Jesus said unto them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Before Abraham was, I am-John 8:58
I and my Father are one. Then the Jews took up stones again to stone him.-John 10:-31
The Father is in me, and I in him.-John 10:38
He that hath seen me hath seen the Father.-John 14:9

Jesus and the father were in perfect harmony since they have been together since the beginning. The one thing that many people forget is that jesus was never preaching himself, but rather was pointing to his father. He also pointed out that the words that were delivered from him were from his father. Nowhere does it say we should worship the son, but like jesus always pointed to, we worship the father.

For I have not spoken of myself; but the Father which sent me, he gave me a commandment, what I should say, and what I should speak.

These words spake Jesus, and lifted up his eyes to heaven, and said, Father, the hour is come; glorify thy Son, that thy Son also may glorify thee:

Believest thou not that I am in the Father, and the Father in me? the words that I speak unto you I speak not of myself: but the Father that dwelleth in me, he doeth the works.




the 1st mention of Lilith as Adam's 1st wife is from the alphabet of Sirach.Written way after the old testament.700-1000c.e.




samuel was brought "up" by the witch of endor.he seemed to know quite a bit about the happenings in saul's kingdom.



And Samuel said to Saul, Why hast thou disquieted me, to bring me up? And Saul answered, I am sore distressed; for the Philistines make war against me, and God is departed from me, and answereth me no more, neither by prophets, nor by dreams: therefore I have called thee, that thou mayest make known unto me what I shall do. <---disquieted him and brought him up...from where? Was he having such a terrible time "down there in heaven". Or was he sleeping (dead) just as all others are until the return of Christ?


and:
When the LORD was about to take Elijah up to heaven in a whirlwind, Elijah and Elisha were on their way from Gilgal.-2kings 2:1 


And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, _even_ the Son of man which is in heaven.

For as in Adam all die, even so in Christ shall all be made alive. But every man in his own order: Christ the firstfruits; afterward they that are Christ's at his coming . <---when are they resurrected? 
Then cometh the end, when he shall have delivered up the kingdom to God, even the Father; when he shall have put down all rule and all authority and power .Behold, I shew you a mystery; We shall not all sleep, but we shall all be changed, In a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trump: for the trumpet shall sound, and the dead shall be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed. <---This also shows the dead are not yet raised otherwise why would they need to be raised again?


----------



## SweetHayz (Jul 31, 2015)

Blah Blah Blah.


----------



## SweetHayz (Jul 31, 2015)

You guys put too much effort in this shit, like its real. Its just hilarious.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 31, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> You guys put too much effort in this shit, like its real. Its just hilarious.


It's not as simple as just living for yourself. Otherwise, everyone would do it.


----------



## dashcues (Jul 31, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> That is a good verse, but you must take it in context. Who is the author addressing?


His audience,of course.1st century Ephesians.I'm ok with that...are you?



SamsonsRiddle said:


> 6 One God and Father of all, who is above all, and through all, and in *you* all. <---obviously those who have been called


The oldest manuscripts use 'us' not 'you'.Kinda changes the meaning a bit,don't it?


SamsonsRiddle said:


> 7 But unto every one of us is given grace according to the measure of the gift of Christ. <---talking about who he is addressing
> 
> So obviously he is not speaking to all as in the full entirety of everything ever made, but is talking to all of those who are possessed by His Holy Spirit.


You asked* "show me in the bible where it says god is everything*."
Paul is very clear that he believes God is everything.
For from Him and through Him and to Him are all things. Romans11:36
yet for us there is but one God, the Father, from whom all things came and for whom we live; and there is but one Lord, Jesus Christ, through whom all things came and through whom we live. 1Corinthians 8:6
For as woman came from man, so also man is born of woman. But everything comes from God. 1 corinthians 11:12
For in him all things were created: things in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or powers or rulers or authorities; all things have been created through him and for him.He is before all things, and in Him all things hold together Corinthians 1:16-17
And more verses:
Do not I fill heaven and earth?" declares the LORD. Jeremiah 23:24
We could say much more and still fall short; to put it concisely, "He is all." Sirach 43:27
"The God who made the world and all things in it, since He is Lord of heaven and earth, does not dwell in temples made with hands; nor is He served by human hands, as though He needed anything, since He Himself gives to all people life and breath and all things;and He made from one man every nation of mankind to live on all the face of the earth, having determined their appointed times and the boundaries of their habitation,that they would seek God, if perhaps they might grope for Him and find Him, though He is not far from each one of us;for in Him we live and move and exist, as even some of your own poets have said, 'For we also are His children.Acts 17:24-28







SamsonsRiddle said:


> Jesus and the father were in perfect harmony since they have been together since the beginning. The one thing that many people forget is that jesus was never preaching himself, but rather was pointing to his father. He also pointed out that the words that were delivered from him were from his father. Nowhere does it say we should worship the son, but like jesus always pointed to, we worship the father.
> 
> For I have not spoken of myself; but the Father which sent me, he gave me a commandment, what I should say, and what I should speak.
> 
> ...


Jesus said to him, "I am the way, and the truth, and the life; no one comes to the Father but through Me.John 14:6
Therefore Jesus said again, "Very truly I tell you, I am the gate for the sheep.John 10:7
I am the door; if anyone enters through Me, he will be saved, and will go in and out and find pasture.The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I came that they may have life, and have it abundantly.John 10:9-10
Jesus said to her, "I am the resurrection and the life; he who believes in Me will live even if he dies,and everyone who lives and believes in Me will never die.John 11:25-26








SamsonsRiddle said:


> And Samuel said to Saul, Why hast thou disquieted me, to bring me up? And Saul answered, I am sore distressed; for the Philistines make war against me, and God is departed from me, and answereth me no more, neither by prophets, nor by dreams: therefore I have called thee, that thou mayest make known unto me what I shall do. <---disquieted him and brought him up...from where? Was he having such a terrible time "down there in heaven". Or was he sleeping (dead) just as all others are until the return of Christ?
> 
> 
> and:
> ...


Hmm..
And He said to him, "Truly I say to you, today you shall be with Me in Paradise."Luke 23:43
So where was Jesus talking about when he says 'Paradise'?
And where did Enoch go?Elijah?
How did Samuel know the going-on's of Saul's kingdom?
The bible contradicts itself many times.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 1, 2015)

His audience,of course.1st century Ephesians.I'm ok with that...are you?
Not just ephesians, but those who had been possessed by the holy spirit. Those who had rejected their own selfish way and turned to god's way. Those who had answered the call of god.

The oldest manuscripts use 'us' not 'you'.Kinda changes the meaning a bit,don't it?
Not really, still is referring to those who truly worship the true god. 


You asked* "show me in the bible where it says god is everything*."
Paul is very clear that he believes God is everything. <---Although god used men to write the book, it was actually his word being broadcasted. Holy men of God wrote as the holy spirit gave them the words. So what you are giving credit to paul or other people for is actually coming from the father. God is not a toaster, or a piece of shit. He created all, gives life to all, and is aware of all, but does not live in all - especially those who reject him and his revelation to mankind.

For from Him and through Him and to Him are all things. Romans11:36
33 O the depth of the riches both of the wisdom and knowledge of God! how unsearchable are his judgments, and his ways past finding out!
34 For who hath known the mind of the Lord? or who hath been his counsellor?
35 Or who hath first given to him, and it shall be recompensed unto him again?
36 For of him, and through him, and to him, are all things: to whom be glory for ever. Amen.
So obviously here in a better context he is talking about everything including wisdom and knowledge comes from god. he is not saying he lives in satan.

yet for us there is but one God, the Father, from whom all things came and for whom we live; and there is but one Lord, Jesus Christ, through whom all things came and through whom we live. 1Corinthians 8:6
3 But if any man love God, the same is known of him.
4 As concerning therefore the eating of those things that are offered in sacrifice unto idols, we know that an idol is nothing in the world, and that there is none other God but one.
5 For though there be that are called gods, whether in heaven or in earth, (as there be gods many, and lords many,)
6 But to us there is but one God, the Father, of whom are all things, and we in him; and one Lord Jesus Christ, by whom are all things, and we by him.
Once again, talking to believers possessed by the holy spirit - but agrees that all things were made and have life because of God, doesn't mean he dwells in everything by his holy spirit.


For as woman came from man, so also man is born of woman. But everything comes from God. 1 corinthians 11:12
Never was there an argument if everything came from god...

For in him all things were created: things in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or powers or rulers or authorities; all things have been created through him and for him.He is before all things, and in Him all things hold together Corinthians 1:16-17
Yes, he gives life to everything. Already acknowledged. 

And more verses:
Do not I fill heaven and earth?" declares the LORD. Jeremiah 23:24
We could say much more and still fall short; to put it concisely, "He is all." Sirach 43:27 <---what the hell is this?
"The God who made the world and all things in it, since He is Lord of heaven and earth, does not dwell in temples made with hands; nor is He served by human hands, as though He needed anything, since He Himself gives to all people life and breath and all things;and He made from one man every nation of mankind to live on all the face of the earth, having determined their appointed times and the boundaries of their habitation,that they would seek God, if perhaps they might grope for Him and find Him, though He is not far from each one of us;for in Him we live and move and exist, as even some of your own poets have said, 'For we also are His children.' Acts 17:24-28
All are "children" of god in the way that he brought all into existence. However Satan has children, too of whom god does not possess by his holy spirit. Maybe study the unholy spirit and who is possessed by it.

All of these verses can be taken as just a single line and made to say what you want, however in their context it is made clear that God made everything through Jesus by the power of the holy spirit and is omnipresent. The idea that everything is possessed by God is much like the indians in america said everything was a spirit or god. He gives life to everything and keeps everything together, but god does not live inside the children of darkness. He created them, but they are possessed by a different spirit - the unholy spirit. 



Jesus said to him, "I am the way, and the truth, and the life; no one comes to the Father but through Me.John 14:6
Therefore Jesus said again, "Very truly I tell you, I am the gate for the sheep.John 10:7
I am the door; if anyone enters through Me, he will be saved, and will go in and out and find pasture.The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I came that they may have life, and have it abundantly.John 10:9-10
Jesus said to her, "I am the resurrection and the life; he who believes in Me will live even if he dies,and everyone who lives and believes in Me will never die.John 11:25-26

I don't know what any of this proves? Of course the only way to the father is through the word, a part of god much like described in john 1:1. But jesus is only a part of god, hence he didn't know when his return would be (not i nor the angels but only my father in heaven knows) and god could never die on a cross!


Hmm..
And He said to him, "Truly I say to you, today you shall be with Me in Paradise."Luke 23:43
So where was Jesus talking about when he says 'Paradise'?

http://www.ucg.org/bible-study-tools/booklets/heaven-and-hell-what-does-the-bible-really-teach/the-thief-on-the-cross
found a better explanation, too much to type - study for yourself


And where did Enoch go?Elijah?
http://www.bibletools.org/index.cfm/fuseaction/Library.sr/CT/HWA/k/469/Where-Are-Enoch-Elijah.htm
once again - study for yourself


How did Samuel know the going-on's of Saul's kingdom? <--God doesn't have enough power to reveal this to him?
The bible contradicts itself many times. <--especially when taken out of context.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 1, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> It's not as simple as just living for yourself. Otherwise, everyone would do it.


No buddy I live for my family, for my friends and for myself including, but I have *freedom*.
Meanwhile you live for the *system* you are into, you are *in chains to your believes*.
As a scientific person that seeks *logical explanation* to everything, in which your "god words" is lacking.
Please take a note that doesn't make me a bad person.
I do not steal, I do not lie (in fact I just avoid telling the "truth" if I have to, no need to lie), I do not abuse, I do not kill (in fact I'm a vegan and I fully respect every living thing on this planet!)

Please tell me more about your stupid Christianity for killing people with stones after god has said he can forgive everyone? (Doesn't make sense at all!)
Where is the *humanity*?
*Humans are the worst animals living on this planet!*


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 2, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> No buddy I live for my family, for my friends and for myself including, but I have *freedom*.
> Meanwhile you live for the *system* you are into, you are *in chains to your believes*.
> As a scientific person that seeks *logical explanation* to everything, in which your "god words" is lacking.
> Please take a note that doesn't make me a bad person.
> ...



I never claimed to be a "christian", and i can't understand why you think i'm part of "the system". Don't you see how every christian here is arguing with me, too? I'm just a believer and follower of what god's word actually says, not the lukewarmed version that you hate so much and that so many people accept as "the truth". It would take you years to understand where i'm at, because it's taken me to study every day for years to get here. I know you have a lot of really important opinions about christianity, and believe me they sound really good, but i still don't think you get it that "christianity" is a perversion of the bible - focusing on the person of christ rather than the message he brought. Maybe you should try studying how much the catholic church has perverted what the bible already says. Sounds like you are more against those guys.


----------



## justugh (Aug 2, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> I never claimed to be a "christian", and i can't understand why you think i'm part of "the system". Don't you see how every christian here is arguing with me, too? I'm just a believer and follower of what god's word actually says, not the lukewarmed version that you hate so much and that so many people accept as "the truth". It would take you years to understand where i'm at, because it's taken me to study every day for years to get here. I know you have a lot of really important opinions about christianity, and believe me they sound really good, but i still don't think you get it that "christianity" is a perversion of the bible - focusing on the person of christ rather than the message he brought. Maybe you should try studying how much the catholic church has perverted what the bible already says. Sounds like you are more against those guys.


not like it is a argument to put u down .....more of debate on viewpoints 

u still need more study.....got alot of the points right but u are still missing big parts to the puzzle .....u spent years doing this i spent my whole life time since i could read books alot of what u are missing is other cultures stories and views not talking religion talking whole cultures 

and just for shits and giggle on my side .......look at the noah story from every single culture (even the dead ones) look at the creation ones too ......and the number of times pl say the world has been started over .....finally look at the description of monsters/demons /gods/heroes from every where (talking mystic cult books too) 

oh and u need to keep up on tech developments and medical research


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 3, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> I never claimed to be a "christian", and i can't understand why you think i'm part of "the system". Don't you see how every christian here is arguing with me, too? I'm just a believer and follower of what god's word actually says, not the lukewarmed version that you hate so much and that so many people accept as "the truth". It would take you years to understand where i'm at, because it's taken me to study every day for years to get here. I know you have a lot of really important opinions about christianity, and believe me they sound really good, but i still don't think you get it that "christianity" is a perversion of the bible - focusing on the person of christ rather than the message he brought. Maybe you should try studying how much the catholic church has perverted what the bible already says. Sounds like you are more against those guys.


I'm against any religion that teaches people to *worship the power* of so called *"god"* and his *"words"*.
Humans however have no clue yet how *universe* has been created, therefore they have created *theories and believes* based on *no facts* because they yet have *no explanation*.

There is no soul. There is brains. Once you die you don't go to hell nor heaven. There is no life after death. You degrade to dust. That dust gives life to a million new things. You do not disappear from the face of earth. The gravity will keep you atoms in the planets atmosphere. Its just that you are not among the living anymore.

Meanwhile if I have to choose a religion i'd probably go for Hinduism as it is a lifestyle that teaches every living thing is holy and it has it's purpose in life (which is the exact circle of life).
Perhaps I don't have the time to loose myself deep into religions.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 3, 2015)

justugh said:


> not like it is a argument to put u down .....more of debate on viewpoints
> 
> u still need more study.....got alot of the points right but u are still missing big parts to the puzzle .....u spent years doing this i spent my whole life time since i could read books alot of what u are missing is other cultures stories and views not talking religion talking whole cultures
> 
> ...



We all need more study. The first thing anyone should learn from god's word is you need to study it every day. That's why god gave the bareans a good report even against the thessalonians who "knew more" but rejected what was taught through christ and the apostles. Maybe you should go back to the meat of the bible such as the resurrection, the 1,000 year reign, righteousness, and the trinity and keep your mind off of all of this material knowledge you are trying to get me into.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 3, 2015)

@SamsonsRiddle You should read "the lord of the rings" it is pretty interesting book full of mythical events. I also enjoyed reading the Greek mythology as a little kid.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm against any religion that is teaching people to *worship the power* of so called *"god"* and his *"words"*.
Humans however have no clue yet how *universe* has been created, therefore they have created *theories and believes* based on *no facts* because they yet have *no explanation*. <---Your ignorance of the spiritual is admirable, not many people can turn their back on opening their mind to god as much as you. bravo! at least you have the part that humans can't seem to figure out shit on their own right.

There is no soul. <---maybe you don't understand what a soul is. An animal has a soul like a human. It's called "nephesh" in the old testament, and is just the living being. Maybe you mean an eternal soul - which i agree is not true.

There is brains. Once you die you don't go to hell nor heaven. There is no life after death. You degrade to dust. That dust gives life to a million new things. You do not disappear from the face of earth. The gravity will keep you atoms in the planets atmosphere. Its just that you are not among the living anymore. <---have you not read anything i've posted? the bible says when you die you are in the ground in a "sleeplike" state where you know nothing of what is going on in this world. Like sleeping with no dreams. Once again, i don't know where you get your information about the word of god says, but it's not from the bible. Noone is going to heaven, in fact, the bible says heaven is coming to earth. Check the beattitudes; "the meek shall inherit THE EARTH".

Meanwhile if I have to choose a religion i'd probably go for Hinduism as it is a lifestyle that teaches every living thing is holy and it has it's purpose in life (which is the exact circle of life). <---basically you become god. isn't this already what you believe that you are a god and should decide for yourself and others what is best? selfishness much?
Perhaps I don't have the time to loose myself deep into religions.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 3, 2015)

Your ignorance of the spiritual is admirable, not many people can turn their back on opening their mind to god as much as you. bravo! at least you have the part that humans can't seem to figure out shit on their own right.
You still do not provide any facts. Only believes of spiritual existence. Humans do "figure out shit on their own" step by step. If humans couldn't figure out things you'd probably still be living in a cave. You would't be posting crap about your "god" believes over the cyber network using computing telecommunication powered by electricity provided by your suppler created most likely by atomic cores and there is also many individual non very common electrical source such as solar panels and more.

Or you would like me to start the argument about the round earth and how much your bible is edited?

maybe you don't understand what a soul is. An animal has a soul like a human. It's called "nephesh" in the *old testament*, and is just the living being. Maybe you mean an eternal soul - which i agree is not true.
You again state something based on old biblical books with no evidence of whatsoever to back you up.

have you not read anything i've posted? *the bible says* when you die you are in the ground in a "sleeplike" state where you know nothing of what is going on in this world. Like sleeping with no dreams. Once again, i don't know where you get your information about the word of god says, but it's not from the bible. Noone is going to heaven, in fact, *the bible says* heaven is coming to earth. Check the beattitudes; "the meek shall inherit THE EARTH".
Again you state a believe based on your religion. Stating you are sleeplike is incorrect. Sleeplike is for the living. Dead do not exist. They are atoms that are falling a part because they have no charge to keep them together. These atoms bind to new combinations turning into nutrients which are then consumed many other living things no matter if plants, insects or animals..

*The Bible states *heaven is coming to earth after god kill all human kind with the mythical apocalypse of the Armageddon. The Bible also states that "god" has place in heaven for a numerous specific people within the writings. As far as I'm concerned bible also states that "god" lives in heavens which are now in the skies. Don't make me dig deeper into hells and heavens because this is biblical mythology. Its is interesting to read but pretty funny to believe in. 

basically you become god. isn't this already what you *believe that you are a god and should decide for yourself and others what is best*? *selfishness* much?
I do not become "god" because i do not believe in "god". I take responsibility for my actions as every person should. And how does Hinduism decides what is best for others when the lifestyle specifically teaches *not to interrupt* the life cycle of the *MOTHER NATURE*. How is that selfishness?

SELFISHNESS IS FOR THE MAN DESTROYING THE WORLD IN BELIEVE THEN "GOD" WILL BE HIS SAVIOR.
SELFISHNESS IS TO BELIEVE STUDYING THE "GOD'S WORDS" WILL GIVE YOU "GOD'S" PROTECTION.
SELFISHNESS IS TO BE SO NAIVE LIKE YOU.



*@SamsonsRiddle*


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 3, 2015)

If you can not keep an argument by providing facts,evidence or scientific experiments for your biblical theories. Your words means nothing, so does your "god's".

If you throw another quote with no back up of whatsoever ill take whatever bible you read there and virtually smack you in the face!

When I was 9 I started modding hacks for various online games.
When I was 12 I build myself my first computer.
When I was 13 I setup my first online game server.
When I was 14 I started working in a computer shop servicing computers.
When I was 15-17 I was learning to use linux as well as backdoor hacking
and ratting. (right now i'm hacked into wifi network using hardware spoofer therefore even the best hacker can not find my defined location.)
When I was 17 I built myself the very first car out of scrap yard parts.
When I was 18-21 I was into modding cars. Also that time I started doing illusions such as a close up magic tricks. (That opened my mind to how easy is to manipulate people thoughts)
In the past few years I'm into chemistry. I am creating different chemical formulations for various purposes.
That said, when you learn to break life down to chemical components you would realize how life works.

About what I do for living. My general income comes from day-trading stocks.
I'm also part time magician. I do close up magic show twice a week around various hotels.
My side income as well as hobby comes from investing into cars and technology.
I'm also running a small illegal operation. Taxing these money trough a small private business .
And guess what? I live in a small tiny 1 bedroom house, with a small tiny garden. In a small tiny village.
And all my money goes to my family. My mother came here as emigrant. A single mother with three children"a believer" working 14 years of her live for a "brother from the church" with no social insurance.
Now she is old and has no pension. So supporting my family is in first priority to everything else. My mother thought me love. My mother thought me right from wrong. My mother thought me to work hard for my goals. Believe in "god" gave her nothing than hope to push trough the hard times. I am really proud of her for all she did for rising us.
I do not seek hope from "god". My intention to live, is a hope strong enough to keep me pushing and I see myself as a successful person without any of your "god's" help.


----------



## justugh (Aug 3, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> We all need more study. The first thing anyone should learn from god's word is you need to study it every day. That's why god gave the bareans a good report even against the thessalonians who "knew more" but rejected what was taught through christ and the apostles. Maybe you should go back to the meat of the bible such as the resurrection, the 1,000 year reign, righteousness, and the trinity and keep your mind off of all of this material knowledge you are trying to get me into.


burying your head and mind in one book is dumb .......god helps those that help them self so i been going after knowledge ..reading only one book and memorizing it does not mean crap if u do not have some understanding of life

the bible is stories to help set and design a moral compass in ppl rest of the work is up to the person........ science and religion are near the same thing trying to explain the unknown (order to chaos) both tools for mankind to use to grow


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 3, 2015)

What religion was there before the bible?


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 3, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> What religion was there before the bible?


Hinduism is older than Christianity. As one of the today's living religions. As far as Egyptian mythology we can go back to 3000 bc.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 3, 2015)

justugh said:


> burying your head and mind in one book is dumb .......god helps those that help them self so i been going after knowledge ..reading only one book and memorizing it does not mean crap if u do not have some understanding of life
> 
> the bible is stories to help set and design a moral compass in ppl rest of the work is up to the person........ science and religion are near the same thing trying to explain the unknown (order to chaos) both tools for mankind to use to grow


Mr intelligence, telling me it's a bad thing to study the word of god every day, LOL!!!
Whoever said anything about memorizing anything? The Bible is the LIVING word of god, not a dead set of words on some pages. The words don't change, but the meaning is revealed over time - much like as a baby you don't understand how to discipline a child or grandchild, etc.... With your responses, it's obvious you don't have as much as a grasp over the bible as you think you do. Maybe you need to humble yourself and get back in the book every day and find out what things you have been missing.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 3, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> If you can not keep an argument by providing facts,evidence or scientific experiments for your biblical theories. Your words means nothing, so does your "god's".
> 
> If you throw another quote with no back up of whatsoever ill take whatever bible you read there and virtually smack you in the face!
> 
> ...


Good luck!!!!


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 3, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> Hinduism is older than Christianity. As one of the today's living religions. As far as Egyptian mythology we can go back to 3000 bc.


The chicken came before the egg, too


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 3, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> Your ignorance of the spiritual is admirable, not many people can turn their back on opening their mind to god as much as you. bravo! at least you have the part that humans can't seem to figure out shit on their own right.
> You still do not provide any facts. Only believes of spiritual existence. Humans do "figure out shit on their own" step by step. If humans couldn't figure out things you'd probably still be living in a cave. You would't be posting crap about your "god" believes over the cyber network using computing telecommunication powered by electricity provided by your suppler created most likely by atomic cores and there is also many individual non very common electrical source such as solar panels and more.
> 
> Or you would like me to start the argument about the round earth and how much your bible is edited?
> ...





It's pretty amazing how athiests know more about the bible than "believers". However, I'm not one of them. Believe what you want, I'm done arguing with someone who already knows it all. I'll see you later; I'll be on the other side of the gulf - hope you know how to swim.


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 3, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> The chicken came before the egg, too


I dont understand your point. Seems like it was meant to discredit hinduism and egyptology.
What I was asking was, does the bible begin with the creation of man or the creation of everything?
Since we can find texts written before the bible, what religion were those cultures practicing?

My argument is not whether the tales in the bible are true of not, I am trying to establish that the bible was an earthy construct.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I dont understand your point. Seems like it was meant to discredit hinduism and egyptology.
> What I was asking was, does the bible begin with the creation of man or the creation of everything?
> Since we can find texts written before the bible, what religion were those cultures practicing?
> 
> My argument is not whether the tales in the bible are true of not, I am trying to establish that the bible was an earthy construct.



The Bible was written while most of it was for future generations. Even most of the prophets said they wrote it down and it was sealed until the time of the end. Meaning, they didn't even know what they were writing down and it would only be revealed during the time it was happening. Kind of like a lamp will light your way enough to see but doesn't light up the next few miles of the walk. You need to study the accuracy of the prophecies of the bible if you want to really know if it's true. 
If you study the old testament, god used to talk to israel directly and through a mediator, hence no need for written word. He kind of freaked out the humans (to the point that they were afraid to look at the light of god for the fear of dieing), so he appointed a mediator. During the time of the mediator, things started being recorded. However, there are pieces from before the written part (ie. The coronation stone) in existence. But yeah, who cares what other people were worshipping?


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 4, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> The Bible was written while most of it was for future generations. Even most of the prophets said they wrote it down and it was sealed until the time of the end. Meaning, they didn't even know what they were writing down and it would only be revealed during the time it was happening. Kind of like a lamp will light your way enough to see but doesn't light up the next few miles of the walk. You need to study the accuracy of the prophecies of the bible if you want to really know if it's true.
> If you study the old testament, god used to talk to israel directly and through a mediator, hence no need for written word. He kind of freaked out the humans (to the point that they were afraid to look at the light of god for the fear of dieing), so he appointed a mediator. During the time of the mediator, things started being recorded. However, there are pieces from before the written part (ie. The coronation stone) in existence. But yeah, who cares what other people were worshipping?


Egyptian writings are by far one of the oldest writings found on the planet. Back to 3000 years bc.
But you should really check on Turdaș-Vinča dating back to 5700 years bc.

Meanwhile the oldest book of your bible has been written 600 years bc.

And yes its funny how a Atheist knows more about your religion, when I was a kid I have been studying the "god's words" with my mother.
I have the basic idea of everything in the bible from the beginning to the end.
Obviously I haven't put my time to memorize quotes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronation_stone
It has nothing to do with biblical mythology. This stone say by its name it has been used for ceremonies of coronation.
P.S. There is multiple stones in Europe like these for various Kingdoms.
These stones have been created in the Middle Ages 900 years after Christ death.
I think you are very confused and having a strong imagination.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 4, 2015)

I was 4 when I realized Santa wasn't real. That's when my grandpa came dressed claiming to be Santa. That was my first life lesson no to trust what people say. But yet I did not completely lost hope. I was probably 5 when I wrote a mail to Santa to bring me a skateboard instead I received a pack of colored pencils and I got very upset.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 4, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> Egyptian writings are by far one of the oldest writings found on the planet. Back to 3000 years bc.
> But you should really check on Turdaș-Vinča dating back to 5700 years bc.
> 
> Meanwhile the oldest book of your bible has been written 600 years bc.
> ...




WRONG -
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_of_Scone
https://www.thetrumpet.com/literature/1368/the-key-of-david


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 4, 2015)

*Legends* place the origins of the Stone in Biblical times and consider the Stone to be the Stone of Jacob, taken by Jacob while in Haran.[5] (Genesis 28:10–22).

I would highlight the term used *legends *as a lack of evidence. *Legends* says that Zeus along with other gods lived on mountain Olympus. As well as Aphrodite's Baths *legend *said that she was taking a bath there. Of course all these *Legendary* locations are attraction to the tourists.

As far for reality.
1. One story concerns Fergus, son of Erc, the first King of the Scots in Scotland, *whose transportation of the Stone from Ireland to Argyll*, where he was crowned in it, *was recorded*.
You should be aware that Ireland also have coronation stone as well a part of the United Kingdoms. Their stone dates back to year ~1000 I highly doubt the Stone of Scone is any older.
2. Geologists *proved* that the Stone taken by Edward I of England to Westminster *is a "lower Old Red Sandstone"*, which was quarried in the vicinity of Scone. Doubts over the authenticity of the Stone have existed for a long time: a blog post by retired Scottish academic and writer of historical fiction Marie MacPherson shows that they date back at least two hundred years.
It has been proven that the specific stone you are talking about is made of Old Red Sandstone.
3. The *Old Red Sandstone* is an assemblage of rocks in the North Atlantic region largely of Devonian age. It extends in the east across *Britain, Ireland and Norway.*
No need to comment on this one. I doubt Jacob has been nowhere near those regions to have access to the specific type of rock.

You clearly believe in every fairytale you read about your god almighty. You are so lost and so naive.
MYTH BUSTED


----------



## justugh (Aug 4, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Mr intelligence, telling me it's a bad thing to study the word of god every day, LOL!!!
> Whoever said anything about memorizing anything? The Bible is the LIVING word of god, not a dead set of words on some pages. The words don't change, but the meaning is revealed over time - much like as a baby you don't understand how to discipline a child or grandchild, etc.... With your responses, it's obvious you don't have as much as a grasp over the bible as you think you do. Maybe you need to humble yourself and get back in the book every day and find out what things you have been missing.


if that is the only thing u read .......yes it is bad as u do not understand it because u lack the life exp that u need to get to the truth ....at this point u are to far gone .........when the big guy shows up do not be shocked if u are still chillen here for the last 7 years of human life as we know it 

good luck man/lady


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 4, 2015)

superloud said:


> Everytime I get into a religious conversation with people They tell me well if you can't look around you and see all the amazing things in this world and see that God exists then you are ignorant. So if God explains everything around me then what explains your God that is even more amazing than everything around me because he created it all?


Only religious people could come up such a convoluted question to explain or justify their mythology. I takes a lot of denial to entertain bullshit like that.


----------



## justugh (Aug 4, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> Only religious people could come up such a convoluted question to explain or justify their mythology. I takes a lot of denial to entertain bullshit like that.


it is brain washing to keep the ppl a simple beast

if u really think about it........ it teaches ppl that this life does not matter they can beat u whip u use u (so let other ppl walk all over u ) only heaven matters and to get to heaven u have to go tho US the church since we have a lock on jesus and only we have the real connection

@SamsonsRiddle
jesus whole thing was to teach ppl to be better and oh yah god u can have personal talk with no need for anyone else ...........and as for the bible it is not GODS WORD it is a work of MEN in 325 ad .....if anything is *GOD WORD it would be the old testament as that is only thing the 3 major religions agrees on *

please use your mind and do not accept what a bunch of priest/monks/nuns say ( u do not know the whole history) the church is a bunch of horrible ppl that wanted power and used the name of god to get it


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 4, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> The Bible was written while most of it was for future generations. Even most of the prophets said they wrote it down and it was sealed until the time of the end. Meaning, they didn't even know what they were writing down and it would only be revealed during the time it was happening. Kind of like a lamp will light your way enough to see but doesn't light up the next few miles of the walk. You need to study the accuracy of the prophecies of the bible if you want to really know if it's true.
> If you study the old testament, god used to talk to israel directly and through a mediator, hence no need for written word. He kind of freaked out the humans (to the point that they were afraid to look at the light of god for the fear of dieing), so he appointed a mediator. During the time of the mediator, things started being recorded. However, there are pieces from before the written part (ie. The coronation stone) in existence. But yeah, who cares what other people were worshipping?


Speaking of the old testament, how did the bible originate?
Wasnt it the 10 commandments?
How much of what Moses "wrote down" was his own interpretation?
Was it the "living word of god" yet?


----------



## justugh (Aug 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Speaking of the old testament, how did the bible originate?
> Wasnt it the 10 commandments?
> How much of what Moses "wrote down" was his own interpretation?
> Was it the "living word of god" yet?


the old testament is a chronicle of the history .........the original is know as the torah and has been hand copied to exacting detail for the last 5000+ years 
the 10 are the first rules to mankind .......basically if u listen to them still u are golden 
the way the Jewish culture works .......figure 90% is his the last 10% is the scribe (jewish and indian (dot) are the 2 oldest cultures on the plant)
no the living word of god is called the book of life (what was what is what will be or could be) .......we do not have access to that


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 4, 2015)

superloud said:


> Everytime I get into a religious conversation with people They tell me well if you can't look around you and see all the amazing things in this world and see that God exists then you are ignorant. So if God explains everything around me then what explains your God that is even more amazing than everything around me because he created it all?


K so now the look around you at all these amazing things around you. The question is where did you and all this come from? Did you come from a seed? What about all the other living things around you? Seeds? Where did you come from? A monkey? A single cell organism? Tell me science hasn't been proven wrong many many times. You really think that you have "junk DNA" in you? Science can't even explain this so they call it junk.


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 4, 2015)

The common misconception surrounding Darwinism is that humans "came from monkeys". This is a very simplistic view and shows how much evolutionary "science" has been studied.

What about dinosaurs?
Can we at least all agree that there is enough proof that dinosaurs existed?
If so was man around also?


----------



## justugh (Aug 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The common misconception surrounding Darwinism is that humans "came from monkeys". This is a very simplistic view and shows how much evolutionary "science" has been studied.
> 
> What about dinosaurs?
> Can we at least all agree that there is enough proof that dinosaurs existed?
> If so was man around also?


good luck on that one with bible thumpers .......most of them cover their ears and start singing songs 
as for us being around nope we were still little tiny things borrowing into the ground ....the whole monkey thing stems from the genetic match of 98%/99% same genetics we just have a modified gene they do not ....now that is being a fun field to read about last few years 

as for where everything comes from big pool of ooze that got a genetic spark started this crazy thing called life (what was the spark is what everyone fights about)


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The common misconception surrounding Darwinism is that humans "came from monkeys". This is a very simplistic view and shows how much evolutionary "science" has been studied.
> 
> What about dinosaurs?
> Can we at least all agree that there is enough proof that dinosaurs existed?
> If so was man around also?


well if scientist can prove dinosaurs existed 245 million years ago, know how they walked, hunted, ate, how big their brain was, looked like, and how much they weighed they should know if man existed. according to evolutionary science those dinosaurs have changed in size, weight, movement, names oh and even brain sizes have increased. I believe evolution too. just not the one that people think everything started from a single cell organism. did that kind of evolution just stop one day? We should have wings by now you think?


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 4, 2015)

justugh said:


> good luck on that one with bible thumpers .......most of them cover their ears and start singing songs
> as for us being around nope we were still little tiny things borrowing into the ground ....the whole monkey thing stems from the genetic match of 98%/99% same genetics we just have a modified gene they do not ....now that is being a fun field to read about last few years
> 
> as for where everything comes from big pool of ooze that got a genetic spark started this crazy thing called life (what was the spark is what everyone fights about)


bible thumper? who said bible? you mean chimpanzee not monkey. 98% huh. did you know that is not 100% accurate its what they want to tell you so they are right.they threw out all the junk dna, only mAtched aligning genes,so without preselecting these genes it turns out to 70%, there was many many extra genes, there is billions genes to compare and the do not have the same 2 chromosome. he is not your cousin lol. why aren't they turning into humans still than? you were burrowing in the ground huh? how long it take you to become an ape? modified how please explain. what are you saying is that you morphed multiple times and stopped at human cause that looked like a good spot to stop evolving along with all other living things that dont evolve into different forms of life anymore (chimps were tired of turning into humans). so after burrowing around with the dinosaurs what you become next? bug?


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 4, 2015)

Neanderthal dna can still be found in almost everyone


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Neanderthal dna can still be found in almost everyone


ya from a toe and some leg bones they say. in fossilslike the dinosaurs they found. it even showed them how they talked and lived too. crazy the information and facts(hypothesis, so they are not wrong) these scientist get from rocks that were bones 50,000 years ago. But hey we all started from one organism we should have identical dna with all the living things on this planet dinosaurs included.Im not saying you are wrong. Im trying to use studies as others do that say "show me proof". it works both ways who is to say that was really neanderthals? Have you seen the muesem? its just like a dinosaur muesem lol.


----------



## justugh (Aug 4, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> bible thumper? who said bible? you mean chimpanzee not monkey. 98% huh. did you know that is not 100% accurate its what they want to tell you so they are right. they threw out all the junk dna, there was many many extra genes, there is billions genes to compare and the do not have the same 2 chromosome. he is not your cousin lol. why aren't they turning into humans still than? you were burrowing in the ground huh? how long it take you to become an ape? modified how please explain. what are you saying is that you morphed multiple times and stopped at human cause that looked like a good spot to stop evolving along with all other living things that dont evolve into different forms of life anymore (chimps were tired of turning into humans). so after burrowing around with the dinosaurs what you become next? bug?



u never been in the south then and i am not talking city south country were most of the ppl are

it is not junk dna ...just because they can not see what it does ...does not make it junk dna personally i think it is genetic memory as the strand get longer with each gen of ppl 
as for them being cousins maybe never been in a room with one ..as for them changing do not know give me a billion dollar i give u a answer in 10 years 

mammals us ...were small animals back in dino time the only way to live tho a impact with global killing power would be a warm blooded animal that can borrow into the ground for roots and warmth and safety 

no fricken clue on the evo as the timelines they give us are corrupted....the extent of the human history is 6000 years old before that bunch of hunter gather tribes walking around no cities ....but proof is out there of cities that are 25000 years old with highway networks and sewer system .........so something is fucked and can not answer that ? with out access to the truth not what they want to feed us


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 4, 2015)

justugh said:


> u never been in the south then and i am not talking city south country were most of the ppl are
> 
> it is not junk dna ...just because they can not see what it does ...does not make it junk dna personally i think it is genetic memory as the strand get longer with each gen of ppl
> as for them being cousins maybe never been in a room with one ..as for them changing do not know give me a billion dollar i give u a answer in 10 years
> ...


Haha really? Ya you should back yourself up with that small animal so you could hide in the dirt from the massive astroid that destroyed almost everything on this planet.(so they say)... you must have been a cockroach tho because they are one if the only things to survive that blast haha. Why did you have to be a mammal when everything come from the same organism? You could have been anything. how is this theory so much more logical than the fact that their is a god? Smh. Dude open your eyes and mind. You don't really believe that do you? Or you gonna stick by your story that you were a rat or rodent at one time?


----------



## ChrisDuke (Aug 5, 2015)

Your God depends pretty much on where you were born. As long as you believe in something, brothers and sisters, you're gonna be ok.


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 5, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> Haha really? Ya you should back yourself up with that small animal so you could hide in the dirt from the massive astroid that destroyed almost everything on this planet.(so they say)... you must have been a cockroach tho because they are one if the only things to survive that blast haha. Why did you have to be a mammal when everything come from the same organism? You could have been anything. how is this theory so much more logical than the fact that their is a god? Smh. Dude open your eyes and mind. You don't really believe that do you? Or you gonna stick by your story that you were a rat or rodent at one time?


The evolutionary model is not more logical the the god theory, it just has a lot more scientific evidence.

How does the "god" theory explain the prehistoric fossils?

You asked why did you have to me a mammal when everything comes from the same organism. I dont understand the question really. It sounds like you are asking why did humans not evolve into elephants or any other creature. 

I think if more people knew what evolution was they would not get caught up in the "faith" hype.

They used to think the world was flat too. The truth is that the religious concept was created and used by men to justify the acquisition of other peoples land and resources.

Just looking at the father doctrine of the 3 major religions, the bible.
We cant even know for sure who, when and where it was complied, yet we are expected to take every word of it as infallible. It really just makes no sense. 

The native americans didnt have a bible, they had a fully working culture. They had communities with a social order, agriculture, language. How could folks just take their communities and kill people in the name of "god".

Its easy when those "god" says its ok.

The study of the history of religion will tell the true story.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisDuke said:


> As long as you believe in something, brothers and sisters, you're gonna be ok.


How does this not sound ridiculous to everyone that reads it?


----------



## ChrisDuke (Aug 5, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> How does this not sound ridiculous to everyone that reads it?


What do you belief in bearkat? Whatever you belief in, really belief in it. Even if it's yourself brah. Haha


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisDuke said:


> What do you belief in bearkat? Whatever you belief in, really belief in it. Even if it's yourself brah. Haha


I believe that anyone who burns this life away thinking that their reward will come in some mythical "afterlife" is a damned fool.


----------



## ChrisDuke (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah. That's fair. So you at least believe in yourself then. Right?


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Aug 5, 2015)

God is love. There is no more or less to it. All religions are interpretations of gods love through man. Jesus was an enlightened being. In living union with the Shabd. Jesus however never had any nothing to do with Christianity. Even with his disciples it was a much more of a guru, seeker relationship. His message. Love others always. Even when they cannot love themselves. The kingdom of heaven is inside each one of us and weALL can connect to the Shabd by denouncing pleasures of this physical world we inhabit temporarily. Faith is not a factor in spiritually as In religion. Because proof is in the pudding. If one can experience the creators Love and experience union with God then that alone is proof to the expierencer that God is. Nothing anyone says or has written can convince otherwise. 
The laws of karma are just and fair. We all sow our our bed. Maybe not in this lifetime. But every soul has to pay up at the end. Perhaps a devout Christian may experience their form of heaven. But Christianity as all religions only have half the story and their heaven will end. Only to be born back into the cyclical exsistsnce of suffering , Birth and death. 

I was raised In a living Christian home. But never truly could believe or have faith. I always wanted proof. No blindly following what another man has put into place. I have a problem with the word god. Even to this day I have mental images the old man sitting on the clouds. I often wonder if we could just spell god backwords. dog. it's easier for me to understand my place. My puppies all understand gods love. There is no judgment. No fire and brimstone. My dog doesn't care if I get high. Sin or anything. In fact god knows each am everyone one of our most intimant thoughts and greatest flaws. As yet he still loves. He is loving conscienceness. And all he wants is us to love him back and know he is. Kinda like my four legged friends.


----------



## justugh (Aug 5, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> Haha really? Ya you should back yourself up with that small animal so you could hide in the dirt from the massive astroid that destroyed almost everything on this planet.(so they say)... you must have been a cockroach tho because they are one if the only things to survive that blast haha. Why did you have to be a mammal when everything come from the same organism? You could have been anything. how is this theory so much more logical than the fact that their is a god? Smh. Dude open your eyes and mind. You don't really believe that do you? Or you gonna stick by your story that you were a rat or rodent at one time?


stop accepting what the teachers say and look up info yourself......most of my teachers were morons reading from a book

i am sticking to my guns we were once fish ....the mammal yes some small borrowing thing during dino time ....as for cockroach atomic yes but not a impact...... impact would not make fallout unless it had a radioactive core .......the killing was the lack of sun and heat and food for cold blooded beasts


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 5, 2015)

justugh said:


> stop accepting what the teachers say and look up info yourself......most of my teachers were morons reading from a book
> 
> i am sticking to my guns we were once fish ....the mammal yes some small borrowing thing during dino time ....as for cockroach atomic yes but not a impact...... impact would not make fallout unless it had a radioactive core .......the killing was the lack of sun and heat and food for cold blooded beasts


Are you reading your post? First you said you were a small black animal burrowing in the dirt with dinosaurs right? Now you say you were a fish. Someone asked earlier if I think we should have turned into elephants. Why not. You say we turned from fish to human. Hahahahaha. No teacher taught me about anything I said I researched it myself. They taught me about dinosaurs. Do I believe that? No. You do though so maybe you should do some research. So how much if the planet was actually wiped out from the impact itself? How many species survived? Only fish? What about the little black animal you were first before the fish hahaha


----------



## justugh (Aug 5, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> Are you reading your post? First you said you were a small black animal burrowing in the dirt with dinosaurs right? Now you say you were a fish. Someone asked earlier if I think we should have turned into elephants. Why not. You say we turned from fish to human. Hahahahaha. No teacher taught me about anything I said I researched it myself. They taught me about dinosaurs. Do I believe that? No. You do though so maybe you should do some research. So how much if the planet was actually wiped out from the impact itself? How many species survived? Only fish? What about the little black animal you were first before the fish hahaha


go and read your history ..........mammals at dino times were small little ground living things at the time of Dino's the most evolved animals were them (no cavemen no monkeys ) 
read your history books go to museum ask the ppl ?s u will see i am right 

i am done with u if u can not get that simple fact u are useless in my mind ...well u make good foder but no war going on really


----------



## justugh (Aug 5, 2015)

here to help tickets
http://www.amnh.org/tickets


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 5, 2015)

justugh said:


> go and read your history ..........mammals at dino times were small little ground living things at the time of Dino's the most evolved animals were them (no cavemen no monkeys )
> read your history books go to museum ask the ppl ?s u will see i am right
> 
> i am done with u if u can not get that simple fact u are useless in my mind ...well u make good foder but no war going on really


Haha why because I don't believe what you read in your history book in school? Did you know not all books are true? Are you that naive? What people do I ask? The ones who were there to witness it? I have been to a dinosaur museum. So now I know what a t-rex looked like? How is turning into a human from a fish simple? Only A simple minded person like you believe all the crap you just said. Think for yourself instead of believing everything in that book you once read.


----------



## justugh (Aug 5, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> Haha why because I don't believe what you read in your history book in school? Did you know not all books are true? Are you that nieve? What people do I ask? The ones who were there to witness it? I have been to a dinosaur museum. So now I know what a t-rex looked like? How is turning into a human from a fish simple? Only A simple minded person like you believe all the crap you just said. Think for yourself instead of believing everything in that book you once read.


no becuase logically only one answer is right ...just like math
tring to use logic on a person that refuses to use his/her brain is a useless effort i have other things i can be doing then this with u ........the chance of learning and growing was the point of being here as u do not have that ability anymore it is waste of effort
EVOLUTION........http://evolution.berkeley.edu/evolibrary/article/evo_01

start there no one is taken the effort to explain it to u they are just ignoring u ........i am the only one attempting because i am stubborn bastard like that

everything on this planet started from ooze ......then different sets form and from there u get all life plant to animal to fungi to insect .........if u can not see that please for the love of god never have children for the sake of the ppl yet to come no more dumb ppl please
i got that concept when i was in grade school 4 grade 9 years old


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Aug 5, 2015)

Ol


justugh said:


> no becuase logically only one answer is right ...just like math
> tring to use logic on a person that refuses to use his/her brain is a useless effort i have other things i can be doing then this with u ........the chance of learning and growing was the point of being here as u do not have that ability anymore it is waste of effort
> EVOLUTION........http://evolution.berkeley.edu/evolibrary/article/evo_01
> 
> ...


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 5, 2015)

I think this argument boils down to one basic question. How old is the planet?
We will never have a beneficial discussion without agreeing on a common reference point.


----------



## justugh (Aug 5, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Ol


who made the ooze 

intelligent design ......the ooze came out of the world forming and cooling the oceans 
the math to is there a god comes out to this something behide the scenes altering the odds to make a outcome turn in the way they want 

what most ppl get hung up on is the 7days thing 
my veiw it could be 7 days in someone else time (time passes for each life form on it own pattern) so 7 days in gods time could be 4 trillion years in ours 

but originally everything u see in life was once a star ......pure light (countless stars had to form and burn out to make the elements we know )


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 5, 2015)

justugh said:


> no becuase logically only one answer is right ...just like math
> tring to use logic on a person that refuses to use his/her brain is a useless effort i have other things i can be doing then this with u ........the chance of learning and growing was the point of being here as u do not have that ability anymore it is waste of effort
> EVOLUTION........http://evolution.berkeley.edu/evolibrary/article/evo_01
> 
> ...


So it looks like you still have the same thought concept as when you were nine 9. Why would I educate myself on something that starts off with a "hypothysis" of a family tree? Sorry you wasted your time being proved wrong all the time. Accept the fact nothing in that "theory" is "TRUE". You will die without water. that is true and proven. I am dumb? You waste you time educating yourself on that "theory".


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 5, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> God is love. There is no more or less to it. All religions are interpretations of gods love through man. Jesus was an enlightened being. In living union with the Shabd. Jesus however never had any nothing to do with Christianity. Even with his disciples it was a much more of a guru, seeker relationship. His message. Love others always. Even when they cannot love themselves. The kingdom of heaven is inside each one of us and weALL can connect to the Shabd by denouncing pleasures of this physical world we inhabit temporarily. Faith is not a factor in spiritually as In religion. Because proof is in the pudding. If one can experience the creators Love and experience union with God then that alone is proof to the expierencer that God is. Nothing anyone says or has written can convince otherwise.
> The laws of karma are just and fair. We all sow our our bed. Maybe not in this lifetime. But every soul has to pay up at the end. Perhaps a devout Christian may experience their form of heaven. But Christianity as all religions only have half the story and their heaven will end. Only to be born back into the cyclical exsistsnce of suffering , Birth and death.
> 
> I was raised In a living Christian home. But never truly could believe or have faith. I always wanted proof. No blindly following what another man has put into place. I have a problem with the word god. Even to this day I have mental images the old man sitting on the clouds. I often wonder if we could just spell god backwords. dog. it's easier for me to understand my place. My puppies all understand gods love. There is no judgment. No fire and brimstone. My dog doesn't care if I get high. Sin or anything. In fact god knows each am everyone one of our most intimant thoughts and greatest flaws. As yet he still loves. He is loving conscienceness. And all he wants is us to love him back and know he is. Kinda like my four legged friends.


I am afraid you are wrong on just about everything you just said except for a couple things about the puppies.


----------



## justugh (Aug 5, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> So it looks like you still have the same thought concept as when you were nine 9. Why would I educate myself on something that starts off with a "hypothysis" of a family tree? Sorry you wasted your time being proved wrong all the time. Accept the fact nothing in that "theory" is "TRUE". You will die without water. that is true and proven. I am dumb? You waste you time educating yourself on that "theory".


genetic testing proves this Idea is correct ......testing that can be repeated and done by any lab anywhere getting the same results 

so what are u saying .......u can not admit u are wrong ....and just need to be this way do to flawed logic ....ok i understand


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 5, 2015)

Whats is wrong with a theory?
It was once a "theory" that if you dont have water you die. Then someone proved it to be a law.
Some things are just way harder to prove.
All laws come from theories.


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 5, 2015)

justugh said:


> who made the ooze
> 
> intelligent design ......the ooze came out of the world forming and cooling the oceans
> the math to is there a god comes out to this something behide the scenes altering the odds to make a outcome turn in the way they want
> ...


Is this the "data" you have "observed" in you "hypothesis" smart guy. It is 40 miles to my moms house. this is true. how do i know I been there and checked it on the way. Anyone ever been to a star? So what are you are saying is this true? or is it an "educated" guess you just come up?


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 5, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Whats is wrong with a theory?
> It was once a "theory" that if you dont have water you die. Then someone proved it to be a law.
> Some things are just way harder to prove.
> All laws come from theories.


just saying its not proved to be true.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 5, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Whats is wrong with a theory?
> It was once a "theory" that if you dont have water you die. Then someone proved it to be a law.
> Some things are just way harder to prove.
> All laws come from theories.


Actually it has always been a fact that if you don't have water you will die. Nobody had to prove anything and it is not a 'law'.

Laws do not come from theories. Theories are ideas yet to be proven and law is a system of rules that are enforced by social institutions to govern behavior.


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 5, 2015)

justugh said:


> genetic testing proves this Idea is correct ......testing that can be repeated and done by any lab anywhere getting the same results
> 
> so what are u saying .......u can not admit u are wrong ....and just need to be this way do to flawed logic ....ok i understand


No it does not. You said that i was dumb? when have they ever proved a fish to turn ito a human? or that you can just add our dna that is missing from the ape to the ape and make a human? Wow wtf is wrong with you lol.


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 5, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> Actually it has always been a fact that if you don't have water you will die. Nobody had to prove anything and it is not a 'law'.
> 
> Laws do not come from theories. Theories are ideas yet to be proven and law is a system of rules that are enforced by social institutions to govern behavior.


Not judicial laws, we are talking about science.

You are confusing a fact with a law.

The term fact is kind of a misnomer in this case. We are talking about theories and laws. Something can be a "fact" historically and still not have much to do with science. This conversation was about evolution and creation so I used the term "law" as it relates to science.

All laws come from theories.

How are you so sure that if you dont have water you will die?
Have you tried to test this for yourself?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone who believes the Bible says the earth was created in 7 days is ignorant of what the Bible says. You must dig deeper to see that in Genesis 1:2 when it says "The earth was without form and void", the word "was" can also mean "became" as it is used in other places (Check H1961 In Strong's Concordance). The earth was rejuvenated at the time of the first part of Genesis after the angels had destroyed the original creation of earth. Some of the things in the Bible aren't right on the surface. So just keep repeating the misconceptions of idiotic mainstream christianity (satan's false religion using the name of christ).

READ:
*The Supreme Creative Accomplishment*
God assigns angels responsibilities, but God created within them MINDS--WITH POWER TO THINK, TO REASON, TO MAKE CHOICES AND DECISIONS!
But there was one super-important quality that even God's creative powers could not create instantly by fiat--the same perfect, holy, righteous CHARACTER inherent in both God and the Word!
This kind of character must be DEVELOPED, by the CHOICE and the INTENT of the one in whom it comes to exist.
So mark well this super-vital truism--that perfect, holy and righteous character is the supreme feat of accomplishment possible for Almighty God the Creator--it is also the means to his ultimate supreme PURPOSE! His final objective!
But HOW!
I repeat, such perfect character must be developed. It requires the free choice and decision of the separate entity in whom it is to be created. But, further, even then it must be instilled by and from the Holy God who, only, has such righteous character to endow.
But what do we mean by righteous character?
Perfect, holy and righteous character is the ability in such separate entity to come to discern the true and right way from the false, to make voluntarily a full and unconditional surrender to God and his perfect way--to yield to be conquered by God--to determine even against temptation or self-desire, to live and to do the right. And even then such holy character is the gift of God. It comes by yielding to God to instill HIS LAW (God's right way of life) within the entity who so decides and wills.
Actually, this perfect character comes only from God, as instilled within the entity of his creation, upon voluntary acquiescence, even after severe trial and test.
I have devoted a few paragraphs to this point because it is the supreme pinnacle means in God's overall PURPOSE!
Now as to the prehistoric angels: God 1)created them with minds capable of thinking, reasoning, making choices and decisions with self-will; and 2) revealed plainly to them HIS TRUE AND RIGHTEOUS WAY. But God of necessity allowed them free moral agency in accepting God's right way, or turning to contrary ways of their own devising.
What was God's ULTIMATE OBJECTIVE for the angels? Beyond question it is that which, now, because of angelic rebellion, has become the transcendent potential of humans!
As the testing ground, and opportunity for positive and active creative accomplishment, God created--brought into existence--the entire vast material universe.
First of all, God had created angels. After that, and for angels and for humans who were to be created later, God formed and brought into existence the earth and the entire universe.
God now created not only matter, but with and in it energy and such laws as man has discovered in the fields of physics and chemistry. God formed matter to be present in both the organic and the inorganic states.
And so we come now to that which is revealed in Genesis 1:1: "In the beginning [of the physical universe] God created the heavens and the earth." These are material and physical.
As previously stated, in the Authorized Version will be found the word heaven in the singular. But this originally was written by Moses in Hebrew. And in the Hebrew the word is in the plural--heavens--thus including not only our earth, but the entire material UNIVERSE.
It is therefore indicated that at that time--after the creation of angels--the entire universe was brought into existence at the same time as the creation of our earth. I find strong indication of this in other biblical internal evidence, and also it is definitely stated in Genesis 2:4.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 6, 2015)

*The Perfect Creation*
The original Hebrew words (the words written by Moses) imply a perfect creation. God reveals himself as Creator of perfection, light and beauty. Every reference in the Bible describes the condition of any completed phase of God's creation as "very good"--perfect. 
This first verse of the Bible actually speaks of the original PHYSICAL creation in its entirety--the universe--including the earth, perhaps millions of years ago--as a perfect creation, beautiful and perfect as far as its creation was a finished, completed work. God is a perfectionist! 
In Job 38:4, 7, God is speaking specifically of the creation of this earth. He said all the angels (created "sons of God") shouted for joy at the creation of the earth. This reveals that angels were created before the creation of the earth--and probably before the material universe. The suns, planets and astral bodies are material substance. Angels are individually created spirit beings, composed solely of spirit. 
It will come as a surprise to many to learn that angels inhabited this earth BEFORE the creation of man. This passage from Job implies it.
*Angels on Earth Sinned*
Other passages place angels on earth prior to man. 
Notice II Pet. 2:4-6. First in time order "angels that sinned." Next in time sequence, the antediluvian world beginning with Adam, carrying through to the Flood. After that, Sodom and Gomorrah. 
This book of books, containing the revealed knowledge of the Creator God, tells us that God created angels as composed of spirit. But can you imagine angels becoming sinning angels? Angels were created with power of thought, of decision and of choice, else they have no individuality of character. Since sin is the transgression of God's law, these angels rebelled against God's law, the basis of God's government. 
But how and when did the angels sin? 
Notice carefully what is revealed in II Peter 2:4-5; "For if God spared not the angels that sinned, but cast them down to hell, and delivered them into chains of darkness, to be reserved unto judgment; and spared not the old world, but saved Noah the eighth person, a preacher of righteousness, bringing in the flood upon the world of the ungodly." The words "cast...down to hell" in the above verse is an English expression translated from the Greek tartaroo, from tartaros, found in no other Bible passage. Tartaros means a place or condition of restraint. 
These verses show that universal sin brings universal destruction to the physical earth. The antediluvian sin, culminating with the Flood, was worldwide, universal sin. Notice: "...the earth was filled with violence...for all flesh had corrupted his way upon the earth...for the earth is filled with violence..." (Gen. 6:11-13). "But Noah found grace in the eyes of the Lord....Noah was a just man and perfect in his generations, and Noah walked with God" (verses 8-9). All flesh had sinned--over the whole earth. But only Noah "walked with God." So, the Flood destroyed the whole earth--all but Noah and his family. 
The homosexual and other sins of Sodom and Gomorrah spread over the territory of those two cities. And physical destruction came to their entire area. The sin of the angels was worldwide; the destruction of the physical was worldwide. (And there is reason to believe, as will be explained in chapter 7, universe wide.) 
The verses quoted above place the sinning of the angels prior to the antediluvian sins that started with Adam, prior to the creation of man. And that should be a surprise revealing of one phase of the mystery! Angels inhabited this earth before the creation of man. 
It is revealed in Isaiah 14 and Ezekiel 28, that God placed the archangel Lucifer, a cherub, on a throne on the earth. He was placed there as a ruler over the entire earth. God intended him to rule the earth by administering the government of God over the earth. And the government of God was administered on earth until the rebellion of the sinning angels. 
* How long these angels inhabited the earth before the creation of man is not revealed. It might have been millions--or even billions--of years*. More on that later. But these angels sinned. Sin is the transgression of God's law (I John 3:4). And God's law is the basis of God's government. So we know these angels, apparently a third of all the angels (Rev. 12:4), sinned--rebelled against the government of God. And sin carries penalties. The penalty for the sin of the angels is not death, as it is for man. Angels are immortal spirit beings and cannot die. These spirit beings had been given dominion over the PHYSICAL EARTH as a possession and an abode. 
The universal, worldwide sin of the angels resulted in the physical destruction of the face of the earth.
*God Rules His Creation*
God is Creator. God is also Ruler over his creation. He preserves what he creates by his government. What God creates, he has created for a purpose--to be used, improved, developed, preserved and maintained. And this use is regulated by God's government, the development and improvement of the earth--"putting the icing on the cake"--ceased. The preservation and development of the physical earth and all its original beauty and glory ceased--and physical destruction to the surface of the earth resulted! 
By this angelic sin, Lucifer became Satan the devil and his angels became demons. 
God is Creator. Preserver and Ruler. 
Satan is destroyer! 
So, now we read in Jude 6-7: "And the angels which kept not their first estate, but left their own habitation, he hath reserved in everlasting chains under darkness unto the judgment of the great day. Even as Sodom and Gomorrha, and the cities about them in like manner, giving themselves over to fornication, and going after strange flesh, are set forth for an example, suffering the vengeance of eternal fire." 
*Now back to Genesis 1:1-2. Verse 1, as stated above, implies a perfect creation. God is the author of life, of beauty, of perfection. Satan has brought only darkness, ugliness, imperfection, violence. Verse 1 shows the creation of a perfect, if unfinished earth, glorious and beautiful. Verse 2 reveals the result of the sin of the angels. 
"And the earth was [became] without form, and void." The words "without form, and void" are translated from the Hebrew tohu and bohu. A better translation is "waste and empty" or "chaotic, in confusion and in a state of decay." The word was is elsewhere in Genesis also translated became, as in Genesis 19:26. In other words, the earth, originally created perfect and beautiful, had now become chaotic, waste and empty, like our moon, except earth's surface was covered with water. 
David was inspired to reveal how God renewed the face of the earth: "Thou sendest forth thy spirit, they are created: and thou renewest the face of the earth" (Ps. 104:30).
Now another surprise for most readers. Here is another bit of the missing dimension in knowledge, actually revealed in the Bible, but unrecognized by religion, by science and by higher education. 
From verse 2 of Genesis 1 on, the remainder of this first chapter of the Bible is not describing the original creation of the earth. But it is describing a renewing of the face of the earth, after it had become waste and empty as a result of the sin of the angels. 
What is described from verse 2 on, in the supposed creation chapter of the Bible, did occur, according to the Bible, approximately 6,000 years ago. But that could have been millions or trillions of years after the actual creation of the earth described in verse 1! 
I will comment later on the length of time it might have taken before all earth's angels turned to rebellion. 
The earth had become waste and empty. God did not create it waste and empty, or in a state of decay. God is not the author of confusion (I Cor. 14:33). This same Hebrew word--tohu--meaning waste and empty, was inspired in Isaiah 45:18, where it is translated "in vain." Using the original Hebrew word, as originally inspired, it reads: "For thus saith the Lord that created the heavens; God himself that formed the earth and made it; he hath established it, he created it not in vain [tohu], he formed it to be inhabited." 
Continue now with the remainder of verse 2 of Genesis 1 (the earth had become chaotic, waste and empty): "And darkness was upon the face of the deep [the ocean or fluid surface of the earth]. And the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters. And God said, Let there be light: and there was light. And God saw the light, that it was good: and God divided the light from the darkness" (verses 2-4). 
Satan is the author of darkness. The rebellion of the angels had caused the darkness. God is the author of light and truth. Light displays and enhances beauty, and also exposes evil. Darkness hides both. 
The verses that follow in this first chapter of the Bible describe the renewing of the face of the earth, yielding beautiful lawns, trees, shrubs, flowers, vegetation--then the creation of fish and fowl, animal life, and finally man.*


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

My god came from the imagination of man. Ironically, that's where the tooth fairy and Santa Clause derived from.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 6, 2015)

my god IS .
the spark , light , truth, way .
i own my mistakes as i own my own godhead . i imagine god is a box with holes in it . we fill those holes as we shoot back to it . right living makes it easy to return . right thinking speeds the trip , giving to others selflessly well . that its the key to be filled with the "light" you really are....


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 6, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *What is described from verse 2 on, in the supposed creation chapter of the Bible, did occur, according to the Bible, approximately 6,000 years ago. But that could have been millions or trillions of years after the actual creation of the earth described in verse 1! *


I think I can follow your timeline.
First there was a being called "god". Then that being created angels and then the universe. The angels were allowed to inhabit the earth but they sinned and the earths surface beings were destroyed. Then the angels went to hell? and the earth was renewed with the creation of fish, birds and mankind.

My first question would be, where does this interpretation fit the dinosaurs into the picture?
Were the angels on the earth in a physical form? If so were they aliens? Did they leave any archaeological evidence to show their physicality?
Or is there a separate set of laws for the spirit beings to transgress?
Most people would ask why would god allow the angels to sin. In my opinion that would be a waste of a question. 
I would rather ask, since the angels were created before the earth, when they visit/ed the earth(original in habitation or otherwise), could they be the aliens or extra terrestrials?


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Not judicial laws, we are talking about science.
> 
> You are confusing a fact with a law.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should ask the genius up who says that he don't have time to prove his theory. that he is evolving at the moment. He is learning and growing into something big probably. He has been proved wrong so he's going to evolve now he has no time to waste. I don't get it though. If he is evolving right now how come his offspring will not be born with the knowledge he thinks he has? Why does your offspring still get a flu? Shouldn't he have evolved to prevent this? Hahahahaha. Evolution he said is proven cause things change over time. Kinda if like how you start as a baby, grow to a child, become an adult you know all that stuff that changes over time. Except the only problem is that has happened as far back as he can prove. Like he is evolving right now. He doesnt need to have sex either to reproduce. He has evolved past that. And beside that, why would he when that is not how his evolution started to begin with. He is proved wrong easily so starts calling me dumb. He might be gay so his kid has to be born gay too. If he is. He clearly thinks he doesnt need a female. Hahaha. Then says he has to go evolve, but I can't evolve only smart people like him. Maybe he will grow 2 brains! He definitely could use it. Oh we don't know how long it will take though. Science has given us a corrupted time line he says....OK so i guess he thinks that is the only thing corrupted in his theory. He thinks if a scientist said it then it has to be true. Anyone who disagrees is considered dumb. Hahahahaha this guy is serious too. I think. He just wants to come on here and make fun off people who post bible verses and try to be humble and call them dumb for believing. But he believes he is morphing into a damn power ranger right now.


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> My god came from the imagination of man. Ironically, that's where the tooth fairy and Santa Clause derived from.


Maybe you need to go evolve with Homer up there! Hey team up you might learn something. You both still have the same thought concept if 9 year olds. It's clear.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> Maybe you need to go evolve with Homer up there! Hey team up you might learn something. You both still have the same thought concept if 9 year olds. It's clear.


Wtf are you smoking? I would like to add that to my garden,


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 6, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> Actually it has always been a fact that if you don't have water you will die. Nobody had to prove anything and it is not a 'law'.
> 
> Laws do not come from theories. Theories are ideas yet to be proven and law is a system of rules that are enforced by social institutions to govern behavior.


This definition of law sound very similar to religion to me.

" a system of rules that are enforced by social institutions to govern behavior."


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Wtf are you smoking? I would like to add that to my garden,


It comes from a seed I planted. You have to watch out though. It might evolve though at any minute no one knows the time frame for this so it could be tomorrow. Use your imagination again you'll be good.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> It comes from a seed I planted. You have to watch out though. It might evolve though at any minute no one knows the time frame for this so it could be tomorrow. Use your imagination again you'll be good.


So then you wouldn't mind enlightening me on what came first? The seed or the plant? Trust me when I tell you, that my wits and education, far surpass yours.


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> So then you wouldn't mind enlightening me on what came first? The seed or the plant? Trust me when I tell you, that my wits and education, far surpass yours.


Oh no a smart guy. Why is that? Education on what? Evolution and the science behind it? What makes you think i educated myself on the nonsense you know. Im good on that. No need to waste your time. How about "imagine" you are dropping knowledge to me. I don't teach myself nonsense.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> Oh no a smart guy. Why is that? Education on what? Evolution and the science behind it? What makes you think i educated myself on the nonsense you know. Im good on that. No need to waste your time. How about "imagine" you are dropping knowledge to me. I don't teach myself nonsense.


Yes, because we both know how math and science are rendered useless in the mind of the narrow. Enjoy praying to your god today. May I ask you for a favor? Can you pray to your god tonight and ask your said god to abolish hunger and abuse on children? I know if I had the power, I would!


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Yes, because we both know how math and science are rendered useless in the mind of the narrow. Enjoy praying to your god today. May I ask you for a favor? Can you pray to your god tonight and ask your said god to abolish hunger and abuse on children? I know if I had the power, I would!


Bro. You are not going to have the power ever. No matter how much you evolve. No you would not do that....seeing how you talk. You would be smarter, wait, your knowledge would clearly surpass that thought. Those people are below you cause you know more remember. Don't get started we don't want that knowledge dropped on us


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Yes, because we both know how math and science are rendered useless in the mind of the narrow. Enjoy praying to your god today. May I ask you for a favor? Can you pray to your god tonight and ask your said god to abolish hunger and abuse on children? I know if I had the power, I would!


Nice try trying to be smart. Hey you do me a favor. Go tell Homer up there to quit evolving because it isn't working.


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Yes, because we both know how math and science are rendered useless in the mind of the narrow. Enjoy praying to your god today. May I ask you for a favor? Can you pray to your god tonight and ask your said god to abolish hunger and abuse on children? I know if I had the power, I would!


Now what? Insults again? It makes you look very educated. Thanks for the knowledge man I could have never imagined it.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> Bro. You are not going to have the power ever. No matter how much you evolve. No you would not do that....seeing how you talk. You would be smarter, wait, your knowledge would clearly surpass that thought. Those people are below you cause you know more remember. Don't get started we don't want that knowledge dropped on us


Lmao, pretty funny, but seriously, if your god exists and if prayer works, why not pray to god to abolish hunger and abuse on children? It's not like I am asking for a cure for cancer or aids, as I know that could take your god or any god, several days to concoct.


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Lmao, pretty funny, but seriously, if your god exists and if prayer works, why not pray to god to abolish hunger and abuse on children? It's not like I am asking for a cure for cancer or aids, as I know that could take your god or any god, several days to concoct.


Haha woah man I should never got you started. You seem to know a lot about this "god" off mine. Why you keep bringing that up. You are talking to me not my "god". Nice try though. I can tell you argue "bible thumpers" all day on the net. Not me bro sorry. I'm trying to get you to drop the knowledge i never seen any knowledge like you and homer. He is evolving as we speak its amazing im interested. why you think I can pray to have you quit abusing little children. No way you would pray for other? You are smarter than them they are nothing. I can't help you bro. How about you pray. Try that. You can't do stuff yourself? You clearly want to talk to this god you speak of. This god must be pretty convincing for a smart man like you to know so much about him.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> This god must be pretty convincing for a smart man like you to know so much about him.


Clever point. You do come equip with wits. I know much about "god" or religion because I have studied several religions, solely for the purpose of having a concrete understanding on what delusions manifest in the minds of the indoctrinated.


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Clever point. You do come equip with wits. I know much about "god" or religion because I have studied several religions, solely for the purpose of having a concrete understanding on what delusions manifest in the minds of the indoctrinated.


 I knew that would make you feel good. "Smart people" like you have to be told how smart they are constantly. Make you "feel" more superior? You will never be smarter than me son no matter what you learn. I will not accept that ever cause its nonsense like you . I know just as much buddy. Might not be the same knowledge you read the bible. I haven't. See. Doesn't mean you know anymore than me though. It means you know more about the bible. That's it. Or did your chromosomes double again? I can't do that.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> Or did your chromosomes double again? I can't do that.


LMFAO! I am going to let you off the hook only because you are witty and made me laugh lots today. Enjoy your day man, I like picking at people's brains from time to time. I may use your chromosome joke in the future. Good stuff.


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> LMFAO! I am going to let you off the hook only because you are witty and made me laugh lots today. Enjoy your day man, I like picking at people's brains from time to time. I may use your chromosome joke in the future. Good stuff.


When someone else uses their brain though it make you feel like you getting "smaller". Right? Let me off the hook? Of what? Hahaha you? I'm glad you didn't drop that knowledge. I was afraid of that. Nice try tho man.... Thank you for letting me off I don't know what I would have done. You and Homer up there evolving would eat me alive. Thanks man. Pray for me k.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

For future reference. When the Legend says your off the hook, that's a good time to keep your flapper shut and walk away. I am having a hard time construing your intent, with that horrid grammar.


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> When someone else uses their brain though it make you feel like you getting "smaller". Right? Let me off the hook? Of what? Hahaha you? I'm glad you didn't drop that knowledge. I was afraid of that. Nice try tho man.... Thank you for letting me off I don't know what I would have done. You and Homer up there evolving would eat me alive. Thanks man. Pray for me k.





The_Herban_Legend said:


> For future reference. When the Legend says your off the hook, that's a good time to keep your flapper shut and walk away. I am having a hard time construing your intent, with that horrid grammar.


 R U mad bro?


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This definition of law sound very similar to religion to me.
> 
> " a system of rules that are enforced by social institutions to govern behavior."


It is very similar but you have to substitute 'beliefs' for 'rules for it to describe religion.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> R U mad bro?



My anger is not directed at you. You are just an uneducated follower of a man made religion, who is being used by people smarter than you, not I.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> R U mad bro?


I got to go bruh!


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> My anger is not directed at you. You are just an uneducated follower of a man made religion, who is being used by people smarter than you, not I.


That was weak. Keep practicing you will get better.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> That was weak. Keep practicing you will get better.


The truth is the truth, regardless how you perceive it. Speaking of religion, I feel a bowel movement coming on.


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

That cool. You might be pregnant. Meh. Must be evolution. Happens all the time no big. Male or female, only one is needed For us to reproduce. The theory breaks a law of science to happen anyway. You never know when it breaks another. It has a mind off its own man.


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 6, 2015)

CObeastmode said:


> That cool. You might be pregnant. Meh. Must be evolution. Happens all the time no big. Male or female, only one is needed For us to reproduce. The theory breaks a law of science to happen anyway. You never know when it breaks another. It has a mind off its own man.


The way you are talking you must not understand the current evolutionary model. 

It sounds like you are talking about metamorphosis when you say evolution. They are two very different things. 

One is kinda like how a seed becomes a tree and the other is like how that population of trees changes in response to its environment over time and those changes passed down to the progeny.


----------



## CObeastmode (Aug 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The way you are talking you must not understand the current evolutionary model.
> 
> It sounds like you are talking about metamorphosis when you say evolution. They are two very different things.
> 
> One is kinda like how a seed becomes a tree and the other is like how that population of trees changes in response to its environment over time and those changes passed down to the progeny.


Well ya. There is 2 different meanings. I use them both because you guys don't know which one you are talking about either. They are both mixed in this arguement. No I do not have a substantial amount if knowledge on this because I choose not to. When I see the paragraph start off with. A hypothesis if a family tree. I stop reading. Which model you referring to? The one that stand we all started as fish? Either way none are proven right and just sound ridiculous. Not only that none of you show any facts


----------



## Alaric (Aug 6, 2015)

A quote that resonates with me: (from memory)

"I can not imagine a God that rewards and punishes the objects of its creation whose purposes are modeled after our own, a God that is just a reflection of our own human frailties. Furthermore; I do not believe the individual survives the death of the body even though feeble souls do so out of fear or ridiculous egoism."------Albert Einstein

Another one of his I like: (from memory again)

"My opinions and beliefs don't matter nearly as much as my right to have them, and your right to have yours."

A~~~


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 7, 2015)

Alaric said:


> "My opinions and beliefs don't matter nearly as much as my right to have them, and your right to have yours."
> 
> A~~~


I couldn't agree more.
I really try to not offend anyone whose views may conflict with mine. Let's try and keep things civil in here.

"Can't we all just get along" 
--Rodney King--


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 7, 2015)

Didn't god come from fresno ca? That's what I heard.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 7, 2015)

no god came from Chicago


----------



## New Age United (Aug 8, 2015)

God does not come from anywhere, it is omnipresent both within and without, no beginning and no end. It has no origin, it is what allows things to have origins.

"Where were you when I laid the foundation of the Earth"
The Torah


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure god comes from Chicago!


----------



## New Age United (Aug 8, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> I'm pretty sure god comes from Chicago!


Wisdom in the whisper of the wind.


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 8, 2015)

Do you think there are life forms on other planets?
If so, do they share the same God as earthly creatures?
Since there is not a church in the wild, I must imagine that the animal life is more "in tuned" with their purpose for existence. They are born knowing what their job is, for the most part.

"God does not come from anywhere, it is omnipresent both within and without, no beginning and no end. It has no origin, it is what allows things to have origins."
This sounds kinda like energy, IMO. Potential, and kinetic.

"Where were you when I laid the foundation of the Earth
The Torah"

If the earth was created then the being that created it was could not have been on earth. It existed before earth, thus adding to the extra terrestrial theory.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Do you think there are life forms on other planets?
> If so, do they share the same God as earthly creatures?
> Since there is not a church in the wild, I must imagine that the animal life is more "in tuned" with their purpose for existence. They are born knowing what their job is, for the most part.
> 
> ...


The laws of space time prevent alien encounters however it is most likely that other intelligent species exist, they would have most likely evolved in a similar way than us and would greatly resemble human beings on Earth. The same god that created them created us. It is an infinite intelligence that is behind nature. 

Yes it is energy, but that energy is guided by a conscious entity.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 10, 2015)

New Age United said:


> The laws of space time prevent alien encounters however it is most likely that other intelligent species exist, they would have most likely evolved in a similar way than us and would greatly resemble human beings on Earth. The same god that created them created us. It is an infinite intelligence that is behind nature.
> 
> Yes it is energy, but that energy is guided by a conscious entity.


So I assume you do not believe in coincidence.
I like your believe more than "Jesus Christ, son of the only one true god"


----------



## New Age United (Aug 10, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> So I assume you do not believe in coincidence.
> I like your believe more than "Jesus Christ, son of the only one true god"


Let's hyphenate the word: co-incide-ence, yes there are many things that co-incide, but they have reason and purpose unlike the common meaning of a chance occurrence, no I do not believe in random chance occurrence everything happens for a reason; the universe is in perfect order, all space - time is in perfect order.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 10, 2015)

so basically there is definitely something that created something that might be (although you believe that it is for sure) but you can't be sure because it's impossible to prove due to space/time. yet you continue to try to prove why you believe what you believe which has absolutely no reassurance other than your word and "intelligence" in the matter. kind of like your own truth.
and believing in the god of the bible is ignorant?


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 10, 2015)

@New Age United 
Please define the meaning of perfection. You could say the universe is in perfect order but how would you know? I do not believe in perfection. Every living thing lives by their instincts, tho life can be manipulated. It happens every single moment. The government, the politics, the religion, the media, your surrounding. You do not have free life, you are being manipulated. Even tho a big part of people's lives can be manipulated there is also the unpredictable part which is called coincidence. For example some-one might get a bird poop. It is coincidence that he has been at the specific location and timing for the event to happen.
Therefore you can not have full control of your surrounding.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 10, 2015)

@SamsonsRiddle Hey buddy! Long time no see! How is your only true god doing?
Oh lord Jesus almighty!
Tonight I shall be praying for the kids in Africa.
Because the money America puts into military and wars can feed the whole world hunger.
It is funny how the media scam people to donate into campaigns when money get robbed.
You believe the world resources can not afford to feed the poor?
After all I still believe is because of Earth overpopulation so why not kill the poor?
If not with hunger lets give them guns and watch them kill themselves over a piece of rock that happens to be so valuable worldwide.
Most of these kids have never been thought what god is. Do they not deserve a place in heaven?


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 10, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Let's hyphenate the word: co-incide-ence, yes there are many things that co-incide, but they have reason and purpose unlike the common meaning of a chance occurrence, no I do not believe in random chance occurrence everything happens for a reason; the universe is in perfect order, all space - time is in perfect order.


Fate?
Destiny?
Or a lucky lotto ticket?


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 10, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Fate?
> Destiny?
> Or a lucky lotto ticket?


Come on, we all know the lotto these days is being manipulated as well.
Same as the electronic roulette at the casino.
Once I was sitting by myself. I put 30$ on black 20$ on red. Red wins.
Then I put 30$ on each sector. It hits the zero.
If it is not magnetic I'm pretty sure it calculates the right moment to shoot the ball.
Same as the lotto.
I give you an example. Could you imagine if before the cast the combination with the lowest wins is found. Then all other balls in there are slightly bigger invisible to the naked eye so they simply wouldn't drop trough the whole.
Now also imagine every few years to let their cousins win the lotto so the can keep the people fooled and the scam going.
After all a big part of the money are going back into the pot.
Since government takes a tax over it they wouldn't care much if its a scam or not as long as they take money.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 10, 2015)

"America is no longer a christian nation." -Barack Obama
I don't know what that has to do with anything, but i can't figure out what your post has to do with anything either.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 10, 2015)

@SamsonsRiddle God have mercy on African kids? Or is god racist?


----------



## New Age United (Aug 10, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> @New Age United
> Please define the meaning of perfection. You could say the universe is in perfect order but how would you know? I do not believe in perfection. Every living thing lives by their instincts, tho life can be manipulated. It happens every single moment. The government, the politics, the religion, the media, your surrounding. You do not have free life, you are being manipulated. Even tho a big part of people's lives can be manipulated there is also the unpredictable part which is called coincidence. For example some-one might get a bird poop. It is coincidence that he has been at the specific location and timing for the event to happen.
> Therefore you can not have full control of your surrounding.


I don't believe in free will; the mind dictates everything you do. 

Let me see if I can show you something. 

Always be Aware of Space

Time is an illusion but the Earth is very Real

All things come and go but the Light remains Eternal

Do you not behold Paradise

Do you not behold absolute perfection 

The universe is perfect

Take it from a psychopath that knows; even if you were to witness the most vial foul and sinister evil taking place right before your eyes, still as far as objective reality is concerned it would still be perfect.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 10, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Fate?
> Destiny?
> Or a lucky lotto ticket?


By reason I mean there is a cause to every effect, the reason the person wins the lottery is bc they played certain numbers and the atoms of the ball just happened to fall that way, here in this co-incide-ence the physical and the metaphysical merge and thus you have a person who is able to direct by there metaphysical mind a lot of physical atoms. But imo this was destined to happen right from the big bang, energy acting and reacting, but in perfect order, it's an unbreakable sequence. 

By purpose I mean that every event gives way to another event and serves as the foundation of the next event, the unbreakable sequence of time.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 10, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> @SamsonsRiddle God have mercy on African kids? Or is god racist?


The money god? What god do they worship over there anyways?


----------



## New Age United (Aug 10, 2015)

"Time is an illusion" Einstein
Yet he wrote half his work about time. It is the same paradox that I use; time is the measurement of relative motion, it is a concept in the mind. Outside of the mind it has no existence, just as a mile or a kilometer has no existence in objective reality.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 11, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> The money god? What god do they worship over there anyways?


If you read again my previous post you would understand they have no gods. The majority nobody thought them what is god. 
Do they not deserve a place in heaven? If not why not? 
Why god decided not to introduce himself to the third world countries?
Is your god racist?


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 11, 2015)

New Age United said:


> "Time is an illusion" Einstein
> Yet he wrote half his work about time. It is the same paradox that I use; time is the measurement of relative motion, it is a concept in the mind. Outside of the mind it has no existence, just as a mile or a kilometer has no existence in objective reality.


Its measurements created by humans just like math. You can live without understanding it like a potato head. Or you can learn how to use the measurements to define yourself easier.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 11, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> If you read again my previous post you would understand they have no gods. The majority nobody thought them what is god.
> Do they not deserve a place in heaven? If not why not?
> Why god decided not to introduce himself to the third world countries?
> Is your god racist?


God isn't trying to save everyone now, you could say the same thing about mentally retarded and stillborn babies. If they don't have a chance to reject god, then they won't be held accountable - just like if someone doesn't reach the age of accountability. There is a time prophesied in the Bible called the millennium or 1,000 year reign where everyone get's a chance to accept god's way, who never had a chance, while satan is locked up in the abyss.

I know none of the churches talk about it (only going to heaven when you die which is completely unbiblical bullshit propagandized by the catholic religion and passed on to all of her daughters who claim not to be from her yet follow all of her misguided doctrines [church on sunday, praying to more than the father, heaven when you die, love love love but no repentance]), but it's in the Bible.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 11, 2015)

@SamsonsRiddle is it a sin not to believe in your god?
Say I never sinned and a judgement day comes. Would god say...

-Errm. Man! I know you never believed in me based on stupid book written by the humans that has created the system to abuse each other.
You have been a very good person trough your entire lifespan, so here I am and if you accept me as your only one true god I shall make a space in heavens for you.

-Oh I'm sorry lord. I've heard all the nice bitches goes to hell.
-But in heavens I can give you infinite life and wife that would never cheat on you!
-Oh, no thanks god! That's a true hell!


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 11, 2015)

The other day I smoked up Jesus. How do i know? He looked like he has fallen from the skies. His poor father sent him with no money for pot! He was like...
- Yo brother 2015 years ago we didn't had to pay so we can smoke from the holy plant!
And I was like...
- Yo brother 2015 years ago you didn't knew what's hydroponics and 1000w hps.

P.S. I met him in Chicago. He said he origins from there. He was also claiming he was a bastard and his mother was a virgin.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 11, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> Its measurements created by humans just like math. You can live without understanding it like a potato head. Or you can learn how to use the measurements to define yourself easier.


You do not need measurements to define yourself; you do not need to define yourself at all. Who you are is immeasurable; you are not your mind; you are not the Thinker in your head. You are pure Awareness; you are Aware of the Thinker but thoughts have nothing to do with who you are, they come and go just like all things, but You do not come and go like the material world, You are Eternal, Immortal, not fleeting; You are the Light.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 11, 2015)

when i was a wee lad i used to think god resided in my penis...such was the power of that body part....but now im older im not soo sure & think he/she/it may have moved somewhere else?...


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 12, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> when i was a wee lad i used to think god resided in my penis...such was the power of that body part....but now im older im not soo sure & think he/she/it may have moved somewhere else?...


Or you haven't seen the right girl to wake your gods or you might need a viagra.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 12, 2015)

New Age United said:


> You do not need measurements to define yourself; you do not need to define yourself at all. Who you are is immeasurable; you are not your mind; you are not the Thinker in your head. You are pure Awareness; you are Aware of the Thinker but thoughts have nothing to do with who you are, they come and go just like all things, but You do not come and go like the material world, You are Eternal, Immortal, not fleeting; You are the Light.


Its nice to believe in eternal spirits. I believe in atoms


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 12, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> Its nice to believe in eternal spirits. I believe in atoms


as long as their nice spirits that dont want to inhabit you & make you do silly things & vomit green slime on everybody..


----------



## danbridge (Aug 12, 2015)

superloud said:


> Everytime I get into a religious conversation with people They tell me well if you can't look around you and see all the amazing things in this world and see that God exists then you are ignorant. So if God explains everything around me then what explains your God that is even more amazing than everything around me because he created it all?


I believe in God. I just have enough common sense to keep myself from going crazy trying to DEFINE God.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 12, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> Its nice to believe in eternal spirits. I believe in atoms


Just as I am certain that an atom is fleeting, so too am I certain that I am not. Yes we could use the word spirit, I prefer Awareness; words are only pointers to the truth, You, your true Self is Immortal, You are no thing, how can you destroy nothing.


----------

